# 2013er Helius AC 29er



## anjalein (15. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

bei twentynineinches.com habe ich grade einen Test des neuen Helius AC 29er gefunden.
Das Bike wurde anscheinend zum richtigen Trailgeschoss gemacht, aber schaut es euch am Besten selbst an: 

NICOLAI Helius AC 29er (2013 Version)  Erster Eindruck

LG Anja


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2012)

ich finds sehr interessant....werde mit einem am Stand von N mal ein Pläuschchen halten!

wbei die zwei anderen dort genannten auch sehr interessant klingen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (16. August 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei twentynineinches.com habe ich grade einen Test des neuen Helius AC 29er gefunden.
> Das Bike wurde anscheinend zum richtigen Trailgeschoss gemacht, aber schaut es euch am Besten selbst an:
> ...



FYI - in der aktuellen Bikesportnews ist ein Konzeptvergleich 26" - 27.5" - 29" anhand von drei sehr aehnlich aufgebauten Helius ACs, da ist das auch dabei.
Allerdings finde ich den Test nicht besonders gut (welch wunder).


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2012)

Gibt es ein paar mehr Infos ? 
AM auch mit 29 Zoll?


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

ich würds ja gerne mal Probe fahren...
das Helius AM in XL passte mir ja hinten und vorne nicht.
daher bin ich bei der Größe eher kritisch

ein Geochart wäre klasse
wobei ich ja keine Ahnung von 29" hab.

ich werd Kalle mal auf der Eurobike nerven


----------



## trailterror (16. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Helius AM in XL passte mir ja hinten und vorne nicht.
> D



Echt?
Was stimmte denn nicht?


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

OT:
- Sattelrohr zu kurz, da die Stütze > 160 mm eingesteckt werden muss
- Front zu hoch (160er Durolux, aussen liegender Reset Steuersatz)
- OR ist "in Aktion" zu kurz.

Dazu muss man sagen, das die verbaute Durolux das Erlebnis sehr reduziert hat...

tolles Bike, aber für mich wohl nur als tailormade


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2012)

Ich fand meine Durolux in der Abstimmung schwer, aber nach ein paar Testfahrten war sie Super !


----------



## trailterror (16. August 2012)

@der gute

Magst du echt so krasse sattelüberhöhungen?

Also bei nem fetten sattelauszug bin ich dankbar wenn du front nicht so tief kommt...


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

wen interessiert die Sattelüberhöhung...

ich hab meinen Sattel so hoch, das ich beim Treten mein Knie maximal bis 90 Grad abwinkle.
mein Lenker is aktuell gut wie er ist, ohne genaue Werte zu kennen.

Wichtig ist mir aber eher der Reach, also die Position meines Körpers zum Lenker wenn ich stehe.

im Sitzen is mir die Sitzposition wichtiger!


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2012)

das Fazit: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/17/nicolai-helius-ac-29er-2013-version-testfazit/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (22. August 2012)

schaut aus als ob das komplette lagerdesign des ULH erneuert wird:


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

es kribbelt...


----------



## aka (22. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> schaut aus als ob das komplette lagerdesign des ULH erneuert wird:



Spanabhebendes-Forming ist halt immer noch schoener als Hydroforming 


Gruss!

P.S.: danke fuers posten, was sich auf FB so tut.


----------



## sluette (24. August 2012)




----------



## der-gute (24. August 2012)

Boah, ich bin immer mehr verliebt!

Ich schätze mal, Nicolai kann jetzt auch leicht...


----------



## sluette (24. August 2012)

das schwarze könnte auch ein helius TB sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. August 2012)

sind beides eher 26"

das sind doch Onza Reifen...die haben keine 29" AM/ED/FR Reifen


----------



## dr.juggles (24. August 2012)

also ehrlich da gefällt mir der alte hebel aber weng besser.
sieht aus, als ob da einer mitm bello draufgeklopft hat.
nicolai und leicht? verrückte welt


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2012)

Der alte find ich optisch auch ansprechender....
Aber wahnsinn was N an für 2013 raushaut


----------



## dr.juggles (24. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Der alte find ich optisch auch ansprechender....
> Aber wahnsinn was N an für 2013 raushaut



wahrlich wahr!
man könnte meinen N war n paar jahre im dornröschenschlaf und jetzt holen se alles auf einmal nach...was andere schon seit geraumer zeit als standard haben


----------



## andi.f.1809 (26. August 2012)

hier gibts auch die geodaten, ich hoff des hat noch keiner gepostet;-)

http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com/2012/08/22/nicolai-model-information-for-the-2013-season/


----------



## sluette (29. August 2012)

AC 650b


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2012)

neunundzwanzig Zoll !!!


----------



## sluette (29. August 2012)

steht da nicht vorne auf der pelle 650b?


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

Er meints wohl, weil der thread AC 29' heisst


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2012)

gabs keine offizielle Geo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

in XL:
Oberrohr 635
Sitzrohr 530
Steuerrohr 130
Lenkwinkel 68 Grad
Sitzwinkel 74,5 Grad
Federbeinlänge 216 mm (bis Grösse L 200 mm)

Reach und Stack muss ich nochmal aufm Foto nachsehen...

ein saugeiles Bike.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2012)

Hast du auch die Daten vom M und L?


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

die Geodaten werden nächste Woche von Marcel hochgeladen.

PS: ich kenn jemanden, der ein AC 29" 2013 bestellt hat


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2012)

Wenn ich nicht so unsicher wg. 29" wäre...


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so unsicher wg. 29" wäre...


probefahren wird helfen


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

klar...ein Rad, das es noch nicht wirklich gibt und ggf. auch in der beabsichtigten Grösse auch im grossen Umkreis nicht zur Verfügung steht...


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> klar...ein Rad, das es noch nicht wirklich gibt und ggf. auch in der beabsichtigten Grösse auch im grossen Umkreis nicht zur Verfügung steht...


na dann gedult  wird erst mal helfen


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

oder das eigene dann testen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2012)

Bin halt nur 1,85 und es wäre schon ein feines Bike. Aber ich muss es mal testen, so ein 29"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

bei deinen Maßen gibts sicher genug Testräder


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2012)

Nur leider immer 300km weit weg...


----------



## aka (1. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> in XL:
> Sitzrohr 530


Dann hat man sogar einigermassen Wahlfreiheit, was die Sattelstütze angeht? Obwohl es wahrscheinlich immer noch davon abhängt, wie niedrig das OR angeschlagen ist.


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

biddeschön:


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2012)

Cool. M hätte für mich die perfekte OR Länge...  
Kann man danach beim 29er auch gehen?


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

ich nehme XL
zum einen wegen des 40 mm längeren Sitzrohrs,
(die 20 mm mehr OR-Länge kompensiert der hier liegende Megaforce 2 mit 30 mm)
und wegen des 130er ZS Steuerrohrs.

wobei ich ja am Argon FR auch XL fahre (620er OR, 525er SR) und mein 2013er Projekt, das Argon AM Pinion GCD, auch XL wird.

PS: das 216er Federbein bei XL is natürlich auch nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

kann man eigentlich problemlos die Züge und Leitungen
im Rahmendreieck verlaufen lassen?

ich meine jetzt auf dem Unterrohr und unter dem Oberrohr?

auf dem Bild sieht es aus, als ob unter dem Unterrohr Leitungen laufen.
Das möchte ich nicht.

AM liebsten würde ich ja alles auf dem Unterrohr laufen lassen:
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Reverb Stealth, Bremse.

ich würde mir dazu noch unter dem Oberrohr ne Leitungsführung anbringen lassen,
falls ne normale Reverb o.Ä. mal gefahren wird.

was sagen die Bestell-Pros?


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> was sagen die Bestell-Pros?



Das kostet


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

ey du sucker...

wir sprechen uns noch!


----------



## sluette (2. September 2012)

wie willst du das denn mit dem umwerfer machen? der wird doch auch von unten angesteuert.


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

na die Leitung nach der letzten Befestigung neben dem UR nach unten Richtung Tretlager laufen lassen.
ob der Zug jetzt die ganze Strecke da verläuft, oder nur die letzten 10 cm is, doch egal.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2012)

Kann man ohne Probleme machen. Nur gibt es von Nicolai keine 4-Fach Halterungen, oder?


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

hmmm.

was is denn die Alternative?

die Unterseite vom UR sollte eigentlich bei jedem Bike frei sein,
ich hab so ungern Druckstellen von den Leitungen beim Tragen.

aber ich lass ja mit mir reden...wenns unpraktikabel is, was ich mir überlegt hab...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2012)

Umwerfer unter dem Oberrohr und Zuganschlag am Sattelrohr.
Oder 1x11 ?


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Umwerfer unter dem Oberrohr und Zuganschlag am Sattelrohr.


geht nicht mit S3 Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe.



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder 1x11 ?



hab ich auch schon drüber nach gedacht.
aber die Kassette allein kostet 345 Euro
und man MUSS die XX1 Kurbel fahren wegen des Kettenblatts.
und es is SRAM, ich mag deren Trigger nicht.

XX1 is n Versuch wert, wenn es ein XTR11 gibt.
aber deswegen die Zugverlegung weglassen?


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

das wäre meine Idee, aber es sieht eher bescheiden aus:





hier is die Unterseite frei, aber halt auch kein Umwerfer montiert...






man könnte doch vier Leitungen neben einander verlegen,
dann jeweils im Wechsel die äusseren zwei und die inneren zwei am Rahmen befestigen,
dann jeweils die zwei unbefestigten an den befestigten mit diesen Clips der Reverb sichern...






oben links, diese offenen 8er-Clips - die nutz ich am Argon.

oder eben in der Mitte ein doppelter Leitungshalter und aussen je ein einzelner für Kabelbinder
is das zu massiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

ach ja, ich meine "Clip"
bzw. Doppel-Clip.

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Zugverlegung_cablerouting.pdf

davon entweder vierfach-Clips
oder, wie oben geschrieben,
zwei einzelne Clips aussen und ein Doppel-Clip innen im Wechsel.

Praktikabel?


----------



## sluette (2. September 2012)

da würde ich lieber die leitungen doppelt legen, wie auf dem bild hier von attitude bikes: 






so werde ich das auch machen wenn ich mein AM auf Stealth leitung umrüste.


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

auch ne coole Idee

und fast kostenneutral ;-)

ich werd trotzdem unter dem OR zwei Leitungsführungen nehmen,
für normale Reverb/Teleskopstütze und für mehr Flexibilität


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

was mich aber trotzdem umtreibt ist die Tatsache,
das es weiterhin KEINEN Enduro-Reifen in 29" gibt.

Ob da wegen 27,5" überhaupt noch was kommt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2012)

Gibt es keinen RR in 29"?


----------



## trailterror (2. September 2012)




----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> was mich aber trotzdem umtreibt ist die Tatsache,
> das es weiterhin KEINEN Enduro-Reifen in 29" gibt.
> 
> Ob da wegen 27,5" überhaupt noch was kommt?



Auf der Eurobike war nen Maxxis HighRoller II in 29x1.3.

Oder ist der dir zu schwer? Dann gäbs den Hans Dampf. Von WTB gibts einige Dicke reifen, ich glaub Speci bringt grad neu einen raus...

Wie definierst du denn Enduro-Reifen?


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2012)

ich hab dort keinen Highroller II in 29" gesehen.

der einzige "dicke" Reifen in 29" war der Ardent.

auch auf Nachfrage gab es keine positive Aussage.

es gab den Highrloller II in 27,5" ...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2012)

Ich war nicht da, ich hab nur Fotos gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. September 2012)

oh...cool!

aber:
da steht, wie beim Minion 29" 2.5 noch SAMPLE
das heisst noch gar nix, denn den Minion gibts so ja auch schon ne Weile...


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2012)

Ich
habe
ein
Lieferdatum


und es is noch dieses Jahr


----------



## OldSchool (9. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich
> habe
> ein
> Lieferdatum
> ...



 Sehr gut, bin schon gespannt auf deine Eindrücke.


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2012)

und ich erst...

ich werd wohl auf Conti MK II 2.4 BCC und WTB Dissent 2.5 rollen


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2012)

Update:

wenn alles klappt, rolle ich erstmal auf Geax Sturdy 29x2.3
der Dissent is halt echt fett und schwer

Seit heute is eigentlich alles fürs Rad vorhanden oder aufm Weg zu mir...

jetzt noch nen Rahmen, das wär geil


----------



## OldSchool (6. November 2012)

Sehr, gut!  Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Aufbau und Fahrbericht.

AC 29 spukt auch schon eine Weile in meinem Kopf rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. November 2012)

ETA Rahmen: 16.11.12 (inshallah)

ETA restliche Teile: 08.11.12


----------



## OldSchool (7. November 2012)




----------



## der-gute (7. November 2012)

Teile completed!

Inkl. dieser Schätze:










I frei mi!


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Coole Reifen. Mal etwas anderes!

Die F20 sind Klasse. Hab ich mir auch zufällig gekauft.


----------



## 6foot6 (8. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

höchst interessant, was hier so geschrieben wird.

Dabei habe ich an die Experten hier eine Frage zum Fahrverhalten des Helius.
Nach 8 Jahren Bikeabstinenz haben mich die 29er zurück zum Bike geführt - endlich was für meine 2,02 m und 95 kg...
Im Urlaub habe ich in Saalbach-Hinterglemm ein Trek Rumblefish geliehen.
Schon faszinierend, was sich in den 8 Jahren an der Technik getan hat.
Besonders beeindruckend fand ich, dass im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Cannondale SV 1000 der Hinterbau beim Bremsen voll aktiv blieb. Vom Fahrverhalten war es (für mich) ein Traum.
Somit stand für mich fest: Das Rumblefish wird es.

Dann habe ich im Forum kritische Stimmen zur 32er Fox gelesen und bin auf das Helius AC 29 gestossen - und nun im Entscheidungsnotstand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will eigentlich zum Helius - mehr Federweg, Kult, gerade Rohre, wahsinnige Schweissnähte, Wunschaufbau...  - aber würde mir ein Monogramm in den Bauch beißen, wenn ich beim Helius schlechteres Fahrverhalten feststellen müsste, konkret z.B. Verhärtung des Hinterbaus beim Bremsen... 

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch in einem Fan-Forum eine neutrale ehrliche Antwort...


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

tob dich mal hier aus: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com

da gibts auch nen Vergleich der 26", 27,5" und 29" Variante des AC: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/10/31/nicolai-helius-ac-29er650b26-zoller-vergleichstest/

und einen Test des AC 29" 2013: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/17/nicolai-helius-ac-29er-2013-version-testfazit/


----------



## 6foot6 (8. November 2012)

Thanks - da war ich schon, die Berichte haben ja meinen Entscheidungsnotstand ausgelöst.
Zum Verhaten des Hinterbaus beim Bremsen habe ich nix gefunden
Oder ist unter "neutrales Antriebsverhalten" auch entsprechends aktives Bremsverhalten zu verstehen?
Ich wollte einfach mal Info aus erster Hand...
Ich glaube, ich muss mal zum N oder nach Aachen fahren...


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

das AC 29" 2013 gibt es noch nicht,
noch nicht wirklich...

im November werden die ersten Serienrahmen ausgeliefert


----------



## 6foot6 (8. November 2012)

Nochmal Thanks - wird der Konsumausflug auf Dezember verlegt...


----------



## *Trailsurfer (19. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ETA Rahmen: 16.11.12 (inshallah)
> 
> ETA restliche Teile: 08.11.12



Und, gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. November 2012)

Leider fahr ich morgen ohne Helius AC 29" nach La Palma...

Laut Auskunft von N Anfang letzter Woche is der Rahmen fertig geschweisst, bekommt noch die ISCG angeheftet und geht dann zum Beschichten.

Es soll in 14 Tagen (nach dem Telefonat) kommen, das wäre dann nächste Woche...direkt nachm Urlaub :-/


----------



## trailterror (19. November 2012)

Wenigstens einen grund sich zu freuen dem alltag nachm urlaub wieder entgegenzutreten


----------



## dr.juggles (19. November 2012)

beschichten? nix elox?


----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2012)

hmmm frage, ist elox keine beschichtung?


----------



## der-gute (19. November 2012)

you will see...


----------



## cracknutte (28. November 2012)

So, Nicolai have come back to me and confirmed that they are up for  an Ion15 29er as a custom beastie with Kalle's blessing, bonza.


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2012)

goiler Shit

wobei ich denke, das mein AC mit der 2013er Geo auch kein schlechtes Trailbike wird.

eine 160er Gabel bzw. eine 150er Fox 34 für 29" muss erstmal auf dem Markt sein,
ebenso wie der Minion oder Highroller II in 29".

ersma sehn, was das AC kann 

Leider kommt das Ding irgendwie nicht zu mir, es gibt immer ne neue Ausrede


----------



## trailterror (28. November 2012)

Nix für mich 

Fehlt nun noch das Ion 17  das wärs


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2012)

Jepp, Ion 17 mit der Dorado 29" mit 567 Einbauhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. November 2012)

Och nö, kein 29er


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2012)

Hmmm

wie heisst der Titel dieses Threads?


----------



## trailterror (28. November 2012)

:d


----------



## tommi101 (6. Dezember 2012)

6.Dez.
Immer noch kein AC29 gelandet? Ich bin auch angefixt und sehr gespannt auf die ersten Aufbauten. Ich vermute das dieses Modell ein Renner wird bei N.


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> 6.Dez.
> Immer noch kein AC29 gelandet?



Vielleicht landet ja morgen einZz


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2012)

Darf der gute sich in etwa freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (7. Dezember 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Immer noch kein AC29 gelandet?



Kein 29er bestellet, aber mein 2013 AC war schon am Montag da.


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier isa  net mainz, bin isch eh viel zu klein für 













neu! ISCG 05.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier isa  net mainz, bin isch eh viel zu klein für


ein Zwerg, halt


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2012)

An die neuen Umlenkhebel muss ich mich noch gewöhnen 

Iscg 05 ist schon mal gut!

Welche grösse hat das 29er AC?


----------



## tommi101 (7. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> An die neuen Umlenkhebel muss ich mich noch gewöhnen
> 
> Iscg 05 ist schon mal gut!
> 
> Welche grösse hat das 29er AC?



Wenn`s das vom Guten ist, dann wohl XL.
Ich mag den neuen ULH...und die neuen Gewindeinserts sehen auch gut aus. Halt etwas schlanker und graziöser in der Erscheinung

Hätte ja auch echt Interesse an so nem 29er Trailbock...befürchte aber das mein Helius AM dann extrem vernachlässigt würde
Das 29er HT (TransAM29/Large) was ich mir gerade aufgebaut habe, überzeugt auf jeden Fall ziemlich im normalen Tourenbetrieb. Hab vorher nie auf einem 29er gesessen und mich auf diesem Rad sofort wohl gefühlt. Die üblichen Vorurteile (fehlende Wendigkeit,Stelzigkeit usw.), haben sich nicht gezeigt. Vielleicht liegt das aber nur an der nicht ganz so racigen Geo.
Wenn ich das nächste Mal in Lübbrechtsen vorbei komme, werde ich hoffentlich mal ein AC29 in L probefahren können


----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> An die neuen Umlenkhebel muss ich mich noch gewöhnen




dachte ich auch erst, aber in natura sehen sie wunderschön aus. viel besser als die alten.


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2012)

noch n paar Bildle ausm Puff:

















hier dann zu Hause - CCDB weil kein Federbein mitkam





wie ich mir die Leitungsführung vorstelle...silberne Halter werden noch grün:





leider nur Händiebildle

ach ja - is XL


----------



## Spletti (7. Dezember 2012)

fett


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch und viiiiel spass damit


----------



## OldSchool (7. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil!! 

Dezente Farbgebung geht eben doch über alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Cool. Bin mal auf ein Bild von der Seite gespannt. 
Bleibt der Coil? Gabel ist eine Revelation?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

top bike! schwarz/grün is nice!

nur warum spendieren sie nicht gleich allen bikes die pm aufnahme und 142x12 mit einfädelhilfe...das argon am hat es ja auch , ebenso ion16!


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte es ja, aber beides gabs noch nicht


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2012)

Um dem ion den status "besonders" zu verleihen....

Nächstes jahr wirds bei den restlichen modellen den upgrade geben...da bin ich mir relativ sicher


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

wenn du dir jetzt ein argon am bestellst hast du die gimmicks auch schon


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. Dezember 2012)

auch die PM Aufnahme?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

yupp


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Passt zwar nicht, aber stimmt das mit dem PM bei Argon AM?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

laut telefonauskunft käme das argon mit pm und den neuen iscg tabs, desweiteren mit der 142x12 mit einfädelhilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Gute... Wo bleibt das gute AC?


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2012)

keine Zeit heut...hab auch den Überkater...


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Überkater?!?!?!?


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar...


----------



## Bingo1979 (9. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS: das 216er Federbein bei XL is natürlich auch nett



Hallo "der-gute",

hat denn dass AC 29 in XL denn dann auch mehr Federweg als die 130/140 mm gemäß TechSheet?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. Dezember 2012)

@der-gute:

sieht gut aus . Habt ihr den Rahmen mal gewogen ?


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2012)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> hat denn dass AC 29 in XL denn dann auch mehr Federweg als die 130/140 mm gemäß TechSheet?



ich denke nicht, jedenfalls steht sowas nirgendwo.



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Rahmen mal gewogen ?



3,37 kg ohne Federbein


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2012)

in dieser, sagen wir mal provisorischen Ausstattung, wiegt es stolze 15,6 kg


----------



## andi.f.1809 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mal so ne frage, wie groß sind den die Leute, die sich ein 29er holen.
Oder ab welcher Größe ist es den sinnvoll.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2012)

der jenige welche ist 196 cm groß


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Gewicht finde ich OK und für ein 29er ist das Rad:

Der Mega-Hammer und ich würde es so lassen!


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir für ein 29er auch optisch ziemlich gut. Man sieht dem rad aufm bild die grossen laufräder fast net an


----------



## Altiplano (9. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> in dieser, sagen wir mal provisorischen Ausstattung, wiegt es stolze 15,6 kg



Von den Bildern her kaum zu glauben, dass das ein 29er ist. Das ist für mich das erste 29er, das nicht sch***** aussieht. Glückwunsch an Nicolai, das habt ihr wirklich gut hinbekommen!


----------



## kephren23 (10. Dezember 2012)

kann ich auch nur so bestätifgen, sieht wirklich klasse aus und ich hasse eigentlich 29'er.
bei anderen wird mir einfach nur schlecht.
Durfte das 29er auch schon in Lübbrechtsen aufm Dachboden sehen, und das wirkte wahrlich nicht schlimm; wie bei manch anderen Hertellern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (10. Dezember 2012)

weil halt in diesem Fall die Proportionen stimmen , meiner Meinung nach .Liegt sicherlich auch an der Rahmengröße.
Macht einen guten Eindruck , viel Spaß damit Alex !


----------



## trailterror (10. Dezember 2012)

Denk ich auch.....auch wegen der grossen rahmengrösse (welche mit den grossen laufräder nicht gross aussieht) wirken die grossen laufräder nicht überdimensioniert 

Schlussfolgerung: xl rahmen mit 29' sieht bei N echt gut aus! Zumindest Auf bildern könnte mans doch echt fast mit nem 26er M verwechseln


----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. Dezember 2012)

ist das 29 auch für einen mit nur 181 zu empfehlen.
möcht eher Touren und Marathons fahren. 
rahemngröße L
könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie die minderst Einbauhöhe der Gabel ist.
Gruß andi


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2012)

Mindestmaß?

ich kenn nur maximale Einbaulänge...

hier die Geo vom 2013er:


----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. Dezember 2012)

51,5 cm
möcht da ne spezielle Gabel reinbauen;-)


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ... wie ich mir die Leitungsführung vorstelle...silberne Halter werden noch grün:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind das für Halter? sind die nun Standard bei Nicolai ???


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2012)

ich hab noch die ganz normalen bei meinem neuen am.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Dezember 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> Was sind das für Halter? sind die nun Standard bei Nicolai ???



das sind die neuen 4 fach halter auf dem oberrohr, wie man ja sieht.
das die standard sind glaub ich nicht denn ich habe sie mitbestellt und die kosten extra.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte keine Leitung unter dem Unterrohr,
damit nix beim tragen stört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

noch n paar neue Bildle:









es ist jetzt die Version beta 0.9 - noch zu ändern:
- Stealth Leitung nutzbar verlegen 1
- CCDB weicht einem Monarch Plus 2
- Vorbau Megaforce II 30 wird noch variiert, erstmal probier ich n Megaforce II 70 3
- Schaftlänge wird noch angepasst. 4

jetzt sind schonmal die richtigen Reifen fürn "Alltag" drauf: Geax Sturdy 29x2.3 tubeless montiert 5

ad 1: irgendwas muss ich mir noch einfallen lassen...
das Loch im Sitzrohr ist so klein, das die Leitung extrem dran scheuert, wenn man sie durchschiebt.
Und durchschieben muss ich die Leitung, da ich ja die die Stütze auch mal komplett versenken möchte.
Das scheitert aktuell auch noch an der fixierten Befestigung direkt am Unterrohr.
Hmmmmm...
ad 2: das Gewicht mit CCDB hat mich weinen lassen 
ad 3: ich denke, am Ende wird es ein 50er oder 30er werden.
ad 4: der bisher montierte 5 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau wird wohl reichen.
ad 5: der vorher montierte WTB Dissent 29x2.5 is sackschwer
und mit seinem Profil wie ein Minion eher was für den Sommer,
dazu passt er nur vorne, der Hinterbau is dafür nicht ausgelegt...


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja, die Halter aufm Unterrohr werden natürlich noch grün


----------



## kephren23 (13. Dezember 2012)

wirlklich schöner Aufbau sehr gelungen. Schönste 29'er das ich bisher sah.

nur die Kurbel passt nicht so ganz und schade das die Gabel nicht matt ist.
ne dunkelgrüne Raceface Kurbel würde mir gefallen.

und übrigens finde ich nicht das es nur am XL liegt, das die 29'er Laufräder besser wirken, als bei anderen herstellern, sondern das Nicolai einfach nen guten job gemacht hat, weil dieses hier hab ich in natura gesehen und das is glaub ich kein XL und wirkt auch sehr stimmig


----------



## michi3 (13. Dezember 2012)

@Der gute

kannst du schon was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen?


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich nicht, da alles bisher eher Eiertanz auf Eis war...


----------



## Triple F (14. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Halter aufm Unterrohr werden natürlich noch grün



Wo lässt Du das machen? Habe auch ein paar kleinere Teile, aber da winken die meisten Eloxierer um 0711 ab  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2012)

Die kommen von N,
wurde ja so bestellt!


----------



## der-gute (16. Dezember 2012)

Kurz vor der ersten echten Probefahrt:





Jetzt mit Superforce 45 und leider einem 5 mm Spacer drunter,
sonst streift der Schalthebel.

Dazu noch Vivid Air in MM anstatt Monarch Plus in ML

Aktuelles Gewicht: 14,9


----------



## OldSchool (16. Dezember 2012)

Na, dann viel Spaß.


----------



## der-gute (16. Dezember 2012)

So wurde das Neue eingeweiht:









wie man sieht is es Frühling 

Was ich sagen kann:
einen nicht vorhandenen Weg bergauf hat das HR ohne durchrutschen gemeistert,
das Rad fühlt sich schon nach einer Fahrt an wie schon immer gehabt.

Ich kann leider noch keine weiteren Aussagen machen,
dafür war es teilweise zu schlüpfrig und ich zu sehr Schisser...

ich bin gespannt auf den Frühling und die erste alpine bzw. Spitzkehrentour


----------



## IceQ- (16. Dezember 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> ist das 29 auch für einen mit nur 181 zu empfehlen.
> möcht eher Touren und Marathons fahren.
> rahemngröße L
> könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie die minderst Einbauhöhe der Gabel ist.
> Gruß andi


Da ich mit meinen 26"er AC sehr viele Marathons und Touren fahre, kann ich dir zumindest zu dem Ding sagen: Mindesteinbautiefe hab ich mal gekonnt ignoriert. Ich fahre gefühl 3/4 der Strecke mit 110mm Federweg was in etwa. 485mm Gabellänge bei meiner Gabel entspricht.

Sollte also schon gehen, sonst anrufen.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2012)

der gute wie groß bist du nochmal?

das 29er sieht unter dir aus wie ein 26er.

schönes bike. das schwarz/grün rockt.


----------



## der-gute (17. Dezember 2012)

196 cm


----------



## tommi101 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Proportionen Bike/Fahrer hier sehr stimmig
Vermutlich hat der Gute mit dem AC29 sein perfektes Trailbike gefunden.
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie oft die Fanes noch ausm Keller geholt wird..


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Dezember 2012)

he du harzer grubenwicht, wie oft holst du denn das helius noch aus dem keller 
hast das mega noch? und ein transition ht?


----------



## tommi101 (17. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> he du harzer grubenwicht, wie oft holst du denn das helius noch aus dem keller
> hast das mega noch? und ein transition ht?



Zur Zeit leider eher selten...und wenn ich mir auch ein AC29 holen sollte, werden es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr Ausritte werden
Das AM dann nebenbei nur als Bikeparkbock zu behalten, wäre ne Lösung...aber richtig zufrieden wäre ich damit nicht. Für den Urlaub in den Alpen (Touren+Park) ist das AM nämlich das perfekte Oneforallbike. Hier bei uns im Teuto ist es im 170/170mm Setup aber meistens zu oversized. Und da ich auch gerne lange Tagestouren fahre, wäre dafür das AC29 das geeignetere Ratt. 
Shice Luxusprobleme...ich weiss
Was würdet ihr denn für eine Konstellation vorschlagen?

Aber erstmal hören was der Gute so über die Traileigenschaften vom AC29 zu berichten hat

Das Transition sollte einfach mal ein 29er-Einstiegs-Test sein...und ich muss sagen das ich mich sehr wohl auf den großen Rädern fühle.
Deswegen kommt da jetzt erstmal ne dickere Gabel rein
Das Mega hatte ich nicht lange, war nicht mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Dezember 2012)

das mit den echten Trailerfahrungen dauert denk ich bis ins Frühjahr
im Matsch is es ja eher Schlittenfahren

mich interessieren die alpinen Touren...obs da gut geht...


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2013)

erstes Upgrade in 2-3 Tagen:









macht dann wohl 66-66,5° 

PS:
leider is der angedachte Monarch Plus immer noch nicht da...


----------



## Salzi (6. Januar 2013)

Im Test auf twentynineinches steht ja, dass sich die 2013er Version nicht mehr so gut bergauf fahren lässt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

ich komm gut bergauf
hab aber kein Vergleich zum alten bzw. zu irgend einem 29"

das Bike fährt sich unauffällig, ich musste mich nicht vom Fanes umstellen


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder Bildle

Während der Hausrunde heute:




Nach dem Gartenschlauch:




Jetzt mit -1,5° flacherem LW dank Works Components.
Dafür mit immer weniger Buchstaben am Unterrohr, die fallen langsam alle ab.
Dazu passt bei XL und Vivid Air keine Flasche in den Halter


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Januar 2013)

Das Rad hast Du bestimmt nur in den Matsch geworfen. 

Das Bike schaut Klasse aus und das beste 29er.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das Rad hast Du bestimmt nur in den Matsch geworfen.



ich trag zur Zeit nur noch meine kurze GoreTex Hose...
nicht weil es zu nass is, das trocknet ja wieder, sondern weil der Matsch eintätowiert wird.
zwischen Hosenboden und Sattel hat man auf unserer Hausstrecke immer ein lecker Gelpad aus Matsch.

heut wars ja mal wieder warm, da konnte ich die Beine barfuß mitm Wasserschlauch abwaschen


----------



## OldSchool (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## 6foot6 (7. Januar 2013)

Moinsen!
Dass die Buchstaben am Unterrohr bereits abfallen, finde ich ein wenig armselig bei dem Preis, den Kalle für das Teil verlangt - da mag man zu Decals stehen wie man will (schön/gehören dran, unschön/gehören ab).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2013)

Dann haust du dir halt neue drauf....

Wenigstens kannst du das rad so mit decals gestalten wie du willst...und auch immer mal wieder anders... Wenn die dinger unter der farbe sind halten sie zwar, aber du kannst es nicht so leicht umgestalten


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2013)

Was kostet ein Satz Decals?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Januar 2013)

Nix. Ist Garantie. 
Sonst so 25!


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2013)

Fände 25 alle 5 Wochen auch herb...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Januar 2013)

Montiere die Decals mit einem Föhn.
Bei mir sind die Aufkleber nicht mehr abgegangen.


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2013)

Die kamen montiert!

Wobei es bestimmt an der Kälte und am rauhen Eloxal liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Januar 2013)

Bei Kälte und Hochdruckreiniger haben meine gehalten. Entfetten + Fön und fertig.


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2013)

erzähl das N


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Januar 2013)

Deshalb habe ich Pulver genommen. Klebt besser...


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2013)

wiegt auch mehr.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Januar 2013)

pellt sich denn nur eine Seite ab? oder beide?


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2013)

beide hat Bu hs ab nv rl st


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Januar 2013)

ohne decals ist eh schöner


----------



## franky-biking (9. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich Pulver genommen. Klebt besser...



Bei meinem älteren Argon (silber eloxal) halten die Decals bombenfest, bei meinem neueren Nonius (schwarz eloxal) löst sich auch schon derein und andere Buchstabe.

Vielleicht weil die nun die Rohre vorher glätten? Kann ich mir eigentlich net vorstellen, oder?


----------



## Raggaman (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen
ich wuerde gerne raus finden was ihr so fuer rahmen groessen fahert bei nem Helius 29er mit ca.180-183m fahrer groesse. Moechte die daten mit meinen eigenen vergleichen und dann per online rechner kalkulieren in der hoffnung die richtige groesse zu ermitteln.  

PS: Probe fahrt ist absolut ausgeschlossen, da kein premium haendler exestiert wo ich wohne. 

danke im voraus


----------



## tommi101 (1. Februar 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich wuerde gerne raus finden was ihr so fuer rahmen groessen fahert bei nem Helius 29er mit ca.180-183m fahrer groesse. Moechte die daten mit meinen eigenen vergleichen und dann per online rechner kalkulieren in der hoffnung die richtige groesse zu ermitteln.
> 
> PS: Probe fahrt ist absolut ausgeschlossen, da kein premium haendler exestiert wo ich wohne.
> ...



Da liegst Du wahrscheinlich genau zwischen M-L, schwierig zu sagen was da besser passt
Die Sitzrohrlänge (47cm) dürfte bei Größe M noch ausreichend sein für Dich. Den Vorbau würde ich nicht länger als 70mm wählen, sonst bekommste eine träge Lenkung und das will niemand bei einem Trailbike.
Bei meiner Größe (1,86m) würde ich defenitiv L nehmen.

Meinen TransAM29 verkaufe ich gerade..somit könnte ich das AC29 schon ma bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (1. Februar 2013)

Bei 180cm und langem Oberkoerper ist fuer mich beim alten 26er AC (2010) die Groesse L optimal. Fahre einen 60mm Vorbau bei eher aufrechter Sitzposition. Die Reverb Sattelstuetze steht 3cm über maximaler Einstecktiefe. Groesse M war mir definitiv zur kurz vom Oberrohr. Dito beim Argon RoCC.


----------



## Raggaman (2. Februar 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Da liegst Du wahrscheinlich genau zwischen M-L, schwierig zu sagen was da besser passt
> Die Sitzrohrlänge (47cm) dürfte bei Größe M noch ausreichend sein für Dich. Den Vorbau würde ich nicht länger als 70mm wählen, sonst bekommste eine träge Lenkung und das will niemand bei einem Trailbike.
> Bei meiner Größe (1,86m) würde ich defenitiv L nehmen.
> 
> Meinen TransAM29 verkaufe ich gerade..somit könnte ich das AC29 schon ma bestellen



Genau das habe ich selbst schon befuerchtet, da ich ziwischen zwei groessen liege...,ist gar nicht so einfach, hoffe nur das mir ein nicolai passt ansonsten waere das dass aus fuer meine wunsch marke


----------



## Raggaman (2. Februar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Bei 180cm und langem Oberkoerper ist fuer mich beim alten 26er AC (2010) die Groesse L optimal. Fahre einen 60mm Vorbau bei eher aufrechter Sitzposition. Die Reverb Sattelstuetze steht 3cm über maximaler Einstecktiefe. Groesse M war mir definitiv zur kurz vom Oberrohr. Dito beim Argon RoCC.



Du fahrst auch ein Argon RoCC?, eventuell in 29er...,ich bin noch am ueberlegen Argon RoCC29 oder Helius AC 29/650B wobei ich sagen muss das Helius wird dann wie auch das Argon cross country lastig aufgebaut soweit es eben geht mit 140mm an der front ....


----------



## trailterror (3. Februar 2013)

Tailor made kommt in frage, leider teuer


----------



## codit (3. Februar 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Du fahrst auch ein Argon RoCC?, eventuell in 29er...,ich bin noch am ueberlegen Argon RoCC29 oder Helius AC 29/650B wobei ich sagen muss das Helius wird dann wie auch das Argon cross country lastig aufgebaut soweit es eben geht mit 140mm an der front ....


Meine beiden sind 26er. Das Argon dient als Winter-Nullwartungsbike.


----------



## Raggaman (3. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Tailor made kommt in frage, leider teuer



ja 700euro, das kommt fuer mich nicht in frage da ich schon die beiden rahmen in Pinion ausfuehrung haben moechte....


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2013)

so, nahezu die finale Version:





was noch verändert wird:
- MoCo DNA RCT3
- Gabelschaft kürzen - das aber nur vielleicht...


----------



## tommi101 (7. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> erstes Upgrade in 2-3 Tagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabend...
Könntest Du bitte mal bei Gelegenheit eine Nahaufnahme vom WC-Steuersatz im eingebauten Zustand machen? Mich interessiert vor allem die obere EC-Schale und der Abschlussdeckel dazu.

Ist doch dieser hier, oder?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

Biste ansonsten zufrieden mit dem Teil....und natürlich auch mit dem flacheren Winkel? 

Danke vorab...

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Quayle (9. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> so, nahezu die finale Version:



was noch verändert wird:
- Position der Kamera, damit das HR nicht so groß aussieht
- Hundescheisze vom VR entfernen
- Bowdenzüge kürzen, denn Barspin kann ich bei der Sattelposition sowieso nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (1. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs, 

gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem AC 29er? 

Wee hat schon andere 29er gefahren und kann vergleiche ziehen? 

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2013)

ich fahrs seit Dezember und finds geil auf den Hometrails.
mor fehlt nix im Vergleich zum Fanes...ausser das Gewicht 

das 29" hat einige Macken, welches Bike hat die nicht.

es fliegt gut, es liegt gut, der Radstand ist der Selbe zum Fanes, bergauf geht es klasse, Umsetzen is kein Problem.

was soll ich sagen...es tut was es soll


----------



## paradox (1. April 2013)

hallo nach stuggitown, 

die alter heimat, 
hach jaaa...


welche macken hat das rad?
ich bin echt mehr und mehr von dem rad begeistert...
der reach sieht gut aus, das olö ist gut lang und die aufrechte sitzpostion wie bei twentynineinches-com.de liest sich auch gut.
hier in hh gibts ja net sooo viele berge.
wenn man dann ab und zu mal in nem bikepark vorbei schauen kann ohne stress zubekommen, steigt das interesse ja schon ins uferlose!

grüße in schwobeländle


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2013)

meine Problemchen:

- Umwerferposition nicht perfekt
- Reifenfreiheit durch Umwerfer eingeschränkt, viel mehr als 2.3 wird nicht gehen
- Sitzrohr relativ kurz durch die große Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze (wie bei allen N)
- Zugverlegung für Shimano Shadow nicht perfekt
- Trinkflasche passt bei XL nur mit nem Flaschenhalter der die Flasche seitlich rauslässt
- das Reverb Stealth Loch find ich viel zu klein, die Leitung gleitet gar nicht raus, wenn man die Stütze weiter versenken muss (da finde ich z. B. das große, umschweisste Loch bei Liteville besser)
- leider kein PM und kein 142x12 möglich gewesen

sonst is das Rad geil    die Kleinigkeiten trüben nicht den Fahrspass


----------



## paradox (1. April 2013)

Danke für die ehrlichen Infos. Reifenfreiheit und Umwerfer sind schon wichtig. Reverb Stealth Loch ist schlecht gelöst. Ein Langloch wäre hier hilfreich. Ohne Licht kein Schatten. 
Kein FL-Halter ist auch nicht optimal. Ich will nicht immer den Rucksack nehmen bei einer kurzen Runde. ...
Das immer noch nicht X-12 gibt ist auch echt schade. 
Warum gibt es kein PM hinten? Nun gut, der Fahrspass entscheidet hier.


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2013)

X-12 und PM war wohl dem Argon AM und dem Ion 16 vorbehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (1. April 2013)

Wie doof ist das denn? 

Nunja ich warte jetzt auf ein paar Antworten von den Händlern. Morgen weiß ich mehr. 

Happy Trails


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2013)

Ich bin in Lübbrechtsen dieses Testbike (Größe L) 






gefahren....und habe daraufhin bestellt 

Was die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze betrifft, da sollten bei 420mm Stützen wirklich nur die langbeinigsten Fahrer Probleme bekommen. Und was den Flaschenhalter angeht.....man möchte halt eine möglichst geringe Überstandshöhe beim Oberrohr, somit kann es im Rahmendreieck schon mal eng werden. Für mich wäre das jedenfalls kein Ausschlusskriterium. Vielleicht bekommt man auf Wunsch ja ein zusätzliches Gewinde für einen Flaschenhalter gesetzt...musste mal anrufen. 
X-12 und PM-Aufnahme sind vielleicht gerade aktuell gehypter Standard, aber mMn. auch zu vernachlässigen. Die 135/12 Achse von N ist solide und haltbar, das HR sitzt wo es soll. Die PM vom ION 16 finde ich auch hübsch und wird sicher irgendwann für alle anderen Modelle auch kommen.

Da ich selber 12 Jahre durch die Harburger Berge gefahren bin kann ich Dir sagen das man dort mit dem AC29 dort bestens bedient wäre. Das Testbike fuhr sich sehr spritzig und keineswegs sperrig. Es geht sehr gut bergauf und schnell bergab. 

Mein Tipp: Testfahren in Lübbrechtsen, anschliessend ne Besichtigung der Firma machen....danach dürfte der Wunsch nach Transition, Specialized & Co. in der QLF-Frühlingsluft dahin geschmolzen sein


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

so haben meine Freundin und ich das auch gemacht. hin, Besichtigung, probefahrt, und du möchtest unbedingt eins haben. ist wirklich mal nen Besuch Wert. is fast nich vorzustellen wo die Nicolai's herkommen.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)




----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

ach jetzt seh ich das N Testbike erst komplett...

vorne Einfach is für mich undenkbar.
ich bin gestern ein steiles Stück im Wald bergauf getreten,
das war mit dem 29" eine Qual trotz 22-36.

diese Riesenräder bedürfen irgendwie ein 20er KB bei mir
am 26" hatte ich bisher nie Probleme mit nem 22er  KB


----------



## paradox (2. April 2013)

Danke für die Meinungen, ich suche jetzt einen Händler der den Rahmen vor dem August liefern kann. ...
Das im Bikemarkt ist ja OK aber keine Steckachse, was soll das? Das ist doch irgendwie falsch oder?


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

mail mal Guru an...


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2013)

Dafür hat der Rahmen im Bikemarkt die Montagemöglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter 
Scheint einer der ersten 2013er gewesen zu sein.......und sieht dem Rahmen auf der Nicolai-HP (360° Ansicht) sehr ähnlich.
Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz wie er auf den Preis von 2639,- kommt..?


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

Flaschenhalter is nur in XL möglich.
die Gewindeinserts für die beiden unteren Leitungshalter wären sonst passend im Abstand (wohl nur bei XL)
aber das Rahmendreieck is zu klein


----------



## paradox (2. April 2013)

Ja denke ich auch, einer der ersten. 

Guru meint im Juli  da ist der Sommer ja vorbei... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (2. April 2013)

Dämpfer plus Umwerfer schätze ich.  Habe gerade den Preis von der Nicolai HP nicht im Kopf. Suefe gerade nur per smarten Phone.


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Dämpfer plus Umwerfer schätze ich.  Habe gerade den Preis von der Nicolai HP nicht im Kopf. Suefe gerade nur per smarten Phone.


1999
+Extralove 50
+ Dämpfer 360
+ Umwerfer 55

sind 2464


----------



## paradox (3. April 2013)

Danke für die Info, das ist ja echt ein Unterschied! Da muas ich nochmals nachhacken.


----------



## Joopie (3. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Ja denke ich auch, einer der ersten.
> 
> Guru meint im Juli  da ist der Sommer ja vorbei... :-(


quatsch der muss erst mal anfangen


----------



## paradox (5. April 2013)

Sommer, wozu Sommer? Ich glaube wir gehen direkt in den Herbst über. ...


----------



## paradox (7. April 2013)

Mahlzeit oder auch Moin Moin, 

sagt mal wie habt ihr das mit dem Dämpfer bei euch gelöst? Habt ihr dir von Nicolai mot geordert oder eigene genommen. Hat jemand den Unterschied zwischen Monarch und Monarch Plus schon erfahren können? 
Leider gab es im Audbaufred vom AC keine Antworten, deshalb hier noch einmal die Frage.

Besten Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

ich hab das Federbein eigentlich mitbestellt, damit das Tune passt.
meiner wurde auch, aus Mangel eines passenden Tune, von N umgeshimt.

ich hab mich da auf meinen Dealer verlassen, welchen Monarch ich brauch.
Ich bin mit 196cm und 95 kg einfach zu schwer für den normalen Monarch hiess es.


----------



## tommi101 (7. April 2013)

Moin...
Ich hatte auch lange überlegt welchen Dämpfer ich nehme. Zur Auswahl standen bei bei mir Monarch, Monarch Plus und der DBAir. Nach einem Telefonat letzte Woche mit Moritz von N hab ich mich dann für den Monarch RT3 HV mit L/L3 Tune entschieden. 
Dieses Tune ist so im Aftermarket nicht erhältlich, bietet aber wohl im Gegensatz zu den üblichen M/M und M/L Tunes die bessere Zugstufenanpassung beim AC. Der DBAir ist sicher der bessere Dämpfer für abfahrtsorientierten Einsatz, aber für normale Touren und Trails dürfte der Monarch auch nicht so schnell überfordert sein. Die einfachere Abstimmung des Monarch kommt mir auch eher entgegen. Der DBAir ist zu dem bei N auch z.Z. nicht verfügbar, so hiess es. Für groben Einsatz hab ich auch noch einen Fox DHX5 Coil in 200/57 im Keller...den werde ich sicher auch mal ausprobieren 

Ist bei Dir den schon eine Entscheidung gefallen? Du bist ja auch in so einigen 29er Threads vertreten 
Hattest Du mal nachgefragt was es mit dem Preis bei dem AC29 ausm Bikemarkt auf sich hat?


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Der DBAir ist sicher der bessere Dämpfer für abfahrtsorientierten Einsatz, aber für normale Touren und Trails dürfte der Monarch auch nicht so schnell überfordert sein. Die einfachere Abstimmung des Monarch kommt mir auch eher entgegen. Der DBAir ist zu dem bei N auch z.Z. nicht verfügbar. Für groben Einsatz hab ich auch noch einen Fox DHX5 Coil in 200/57 im Keller...den werde ich sicher auch mal ausprobieren



bevor ich zum Habilitations-Federbein CCDB-Air greifen würde, würde ich einen Vivid Air einbauen.
Der lässt sich ähnlich leicht einstellen wie ein Monarch, is aber bergab ne Macht. Und das ohne eröffnetes Habilitationsverfahren über die vier getrennt regelbaren Einsteller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (7. April 2013)

Da haste sicher Recht. Aber man muss sich ja auch noch Tuningpotential übrig lassen.....wäre ja fatal wenn das Bike schon von Anfang an perfekt wäre 
Welchen Dämpfer fährst Du denn z.Z. , bzw. welcher passt dMn. am besten ins AC29?
Du hast ja jetzt schon einige ausprobiert. Gewichtsmäßig liege ich mit 90Kg ja auch nur knapp unter Deinem.


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

einige hab ich nicht ausprobiert, nur den unpassenden MM Vivid aus dem Fanes und den Monarch Plus ML von Nicolai.
Der funktioniert gut, der Hinterbau arbeitet ordentlich
wobei die 140 mm natürlich nicht mit dem DH-ähnlichem Hinterbau des Fanes vergleichbar ist.

als Trailbike super, man kann auch Kicker mitnehmen ohne durch den Federweg zu knallen.


----------



## tommi101 (12. April 2013)

Gerade zurück ausm Külftal. Auf dem Hinweg über zerschundene Landstraßen und auf dem Rückweg durch Baustellen und Staus auf der A2 gekämpft. Egal
Hier das Mitbringsel:





Der Monarch wird nachgeliefert......und jetzt schnell in den Keller und zur Spätschicht ansetzen. Sämtliche Teile und alle benötigten Schrauben liegen schon seit Tagen bereit zum Einbau.....auf geht's!


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2013)

niceeeee


ich glaube, dein Stealth-Loch is größer - fänd ich klasse!


----------



## Dutshlander (12. April 2013)

aber erst die Trockene Wäsche abnehmen.


----------



## Xeleux (12. April 2013)

@tommi101
Sehr Geil :thumbup:, Bin schon auf Deinen fertigen Aufbau gespannt! 
Lässt Du mich beim nächsten Mal Probe fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber erst die Trockene Wäsche abnehmen.



Trockene Wäsche is gut, sieht ja aus wie gemalt 

Geiler rahmen


----------



## tommi101 (13. April 2013)

Nachdem ich die Wäsche ordnungsgemäß im Schrank hatte....konnte der Aufbau beginnen 













Der Dämpfer ist nur übergangsweise drin bis der Monarch L/L3 nachgeliefert wird. In der oberen 140mm Position hat der Federteller vom Fox DHX5 nur minimal bis keine Luft zum Umlenkhebel. Sobald man im SAG hängt, ist`s aber kein Problem....es schlägt auch nichts an oder so. Sieht aber knapp aus und gefällt mir auch optisch nicht. Scheinbar wurde der AC-Hebel nur für Luftdämpfer konstruiert......obwohl es beim Vivid Air oder CCDB Air je nach Einbaurichtung auch knapp zu gehen dürfte.
 @der-gute
habe die Bohrung nicht nachgemessen, ist aber schätzungsweise ein 8mm Loch
 @Xeleux
Na klar darfste...freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt aumen:


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

anständiger Aufbau! Schickes Gerät geworden!


----------



## Joopie (13. April 2013)

Riesen Rad


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (14. April 2013)

fuer mich etwas zu RAW , aber die Dekorfarbe passt super


----------



## der-gute (15. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> In der oberen 140mm Position hat der Federteller vom Fox DHX5 nur minimal bis keine Luft zum Umlenkhebel. Sobald man im SAG hängt, ist`s aber kein Problem....es schlägt auch nichts an oder so. Sieht aber knapp aus und gefällt mir auch optisch nicht. Scheinbar wurde der AC-Hebel nur für Luftdämpfer konstruiert......obwohl es beim Vivid Air oder CCDB Air je nach Einbaurichtung auch knapp zu gehen dürfte.



kann ich so bestätigen.
hatte ja am Anfang den CCDB drin und da war optisch Kontakt zwischen ULH und Federteller,
es ging aber doch ein Blatt Papier durch...

 @Tommi: kannste mir ein Bild direkt von seitlich machen?


----------



## paradox (15. April 2013)

cooles bike. mein rahmen kam heute auch vom Händler. 
folgende dinge missfallen mir gerade: Dämpfer ist ein 216mm langer monarch rt3 mit M/M tune. ist das richtig? 

falsche rahmen aufkleber drauf. kann mann lösen.


----------



## tommi101 (15. April 2013)

Bidde schön..





Hab ja gestern meine erste längere Tour gedreht und bin schon ziemlich begeistert


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> cooles bike. mein rahmen kam heute auch vom Händler.
> folgende dinge missfallen mir gerade: Dämpfer ist ein 216mm langer monarch rt3 mit M/M tune. ist das richtig?



XL?  dann ist die länge richtig.


----------



## tommi101 (15. April 2013)

@paradox
Oups...das ging ja dann doch schneller als erwartet. Gratulation....gute Wahl! 

Klar, die Decals lassen sich ändern und wenn das auch ein L-Rahmen ist, muss ein 200/57mm rein....optimalerweise mit L/L3 Tune.

Edit:
Man kann es schlecht erkennen auf dem Bild, aber hat der Rahmen weder Stealth Bohrung noch Zughalter für eine Remote Leitung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (15. April 2013)

Danke Tommi, 

dann muss ich das nochmal abklären, deiner ist definitiv ein 200mm?
Hmpf...
Na gut, es sind ja noch nicht alle Teile da. ...


----------



## paradox (15. April 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber aus dem 29er Thread, eventuell kann mir einer von euch Nicolai Jüngern und Experten weiterhelfen! Danke.



paradox schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ich bin nur etwas verstimmt wegen dem Dämpfer und den Aufklebern.
> Der Rahmen hatte original goldene Hebel drauf, gefielt mir nicht, deswegen schwarze.
> ...


----------



## franky-biking (15. April 2013)

Mein Nonius ist eins der ersten eloxierten als Nicolai angefangen hat die Rahmen vor dem chemischen Bad zu schleifen. Davor hatt ich mal einen Argon CC , der wirkte auch deutlich dunkler. Bilde mir ein, dass es an der Vorbehandlung liegt!?! Da gibts aber sicher auch Toleranzen in den einzelnen Chargen. Leider kann mann auf dem Foto nicht so gut erkennen, ich hatte mich aber auch zuerst gefragt: Is das schwarz?


----------



## paradox (15. April 2013)

ich tele mal morgen mit den jungs vom großen N und dann werden wir mal sehen...


----------



## paradox (16. April 2013)

Jaaaaaa, 


wir sind doch alles nur Menschen...soviel zum Thema Dämpfer usw... 


Jaaa meine Gabel ist da!
2 Satz Reifen auch! die Tage kommt der Rest!


----------



## nmk (16. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> soviel zum Thema Dämpfer usw...



Mich würde interessieren, was sie zum Dämpfer gesagt haben. Gerne auch per PM.


----------



## paradox (21. April 2013)

Mein Helius AC 29 steht soweit, nur ein paar Probs gibt es noch. 

1. Die Stütze rutscht durch. Wenn ich die Klemme mehr anziehe funzt die Reverb Stealth nicht mehr. Was wäre euer Tipp? 
2. Der passende Dämpfer hat nicht den passenden Tune. Viel zu langsame Zugstufe. Gibt es eine Alternative? Fox? Welcher Tune?
3. Die Umwerfer Position ist echt für Poppes. Gibt es alternativen von Shimano? Der Sram schleift ja fast den Reifen.


Ansonsten sieht es ganz nett aus. Ich hoffe das morgen die Achse kommt und och mal einrollen kann.
Bilder kommen später. 
Gewicht heftige 13.7kg inkl Pedalen...

Gruß Chris


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2013)

Umwerfer is leider fürn Poppes
Shimano passt wohl noch schlechter

ich hab ca. 4 mm Platz zum 29x2.3

das ist eher mangelhaft gelöst...


----------



## nmk (22. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> 2. Der passende Dämpfer hat nicht den passenden Tune. Viel zu langsame Zugstufe.



Ein paar mal fahren und wenn Du dann weisst, was Dir nicht gefällt, umshimmen (lassen). Es gibt einige Leute hier im Forum, die das für Dich machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (22. April 2013)

Mahlzeit,

Das Problem mit der rutschenden Reverb habe ich auf gelöst! Habe die Sattelklemme vom BadBoy genommen.







Nicht die schönste aber jetzt funktionalste Lösung. Ich bin damit nicht zufrieden.
Über 2 Scheine für einen Rahmen und dann rutscht das Ding.

Umwerferposition ist meiner Meinung nach nicht vernünftig zu Ende gedacht. Der Winkel stimmt doch im Leben nicht! Ich arbeite schon an einer Lösung. Will auch wieder Shimano fahren!

Dämpfer, was soll ich zu diesem Trauerthema noch sagen?
Ich bin echt durch damit. Mir ist so ziehmlich die Lust auf dieses Rad vergangen!
Der gelieferte Dämpfer soll original von N sein, aber so eine beschiessene Dämpfung habe ich mein Lebtag noch nicht erlebt. Zustufe zu langsam, Dämpfung zu straff!
Umshimmen lassen ist eine möglichkeit, doch erwarte ich von N das dass funktionieren soll. Wer große Reden schwingt der muss auch halten was er verspricht!
Zum Test habe ich jetzt mal den Fox von L verbaut, der funzt, aber ist auch nicht perfekt.
Das wird noch ein Abendteuer werden.
Wenn das nicht besser wird dann wird das Rad max diese Saison gefahren und fliegt dann wieder raus. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter!
Der Service und wie alles bisher gelaufen ist, spricht nicht gerade für Produkte und Qualität Made in Deutschland!
Ich gebe gerne mein Geld für Qulität aus, doch so etwas nervt mich!
Ich hoffe das mich die Fahrqualität überzeugt!


----------



## paradox (22. April 2013)

ahhhhh, ich reg mich grad auf....


----------



## tommi101 (22. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> ahhhhh, ich reg mich grad auf....



Verkauf` am besten den ganzen Schrott wieder und bleib beim bewährten Liteville So leichtfüßig wie ein 301 wird ein Helius nie! 

Also nur nochmal zum Verständnis...Du hast den Rahmen nicht direkt von Nicolai bezogen, sondern von einem Händler, richtig? Schon ziemlich verwunderlich das man Dir erst einen zu langen Dämpfer mitschickt und als nächstes einen mit komplett falschen Tune. Dann noch die Geschichte mit den 650b Hebeln (auch wenn es die gleichen sein sollten wie beim AC29)......irgendwie klingt das für mich nicht nicht so nach geballter Kompetenz. Ich behaupte mal - das wäre so bei Nicolai in Lübbrechtsen nicht passiert.

Was die Stützenklemmung betrifft, so liegt das ganz sicher nicht am Rahmen. Ich fahre nun schon die x-te Reverb in verschiedensten Rahmen und verwende soweit es geht immer Sattelklemmen von Syntace. Überhaupt keine Probleme bzw. Durchrutschen, auch nicht bei geringer Spannung. 

Die Schaltperformance vom DM-Umwerfer ist nicht sensationell...das stimmt. Dennoch schaltet er bei mir einwandfrei, allerdings musste ich unterwegs auf Tour nochmal nachjustieren, aber jetzt verrichtet er unauffällig seinen Dienst. Das einzigste was ich bemängeln würde, dass der Umwerfer komplett in der Dreckbeschusslinie positioniert ist.

Abschliessend kann ich nur sagen das ich mit meinem AC29 bis jetzt sehr zufrieden bin. Ich bin (zumindest) gefühlt schnell unterwegs und kann auf wurzeligen Singletrails ordentlich draufhalten. Steil bergauf geht auch gut, daher dürften die Kettenstreben auch nicht kürzer sein. Trotzdem geht das Bike relativ easy aufs Hinterrad.....mein Helius AM 26" konnte das jedenfalls nicht besser. Einzig beim Vorderreifen hab ich noch nicht den Reifen meines Vertrauens gefunden. Kommendes WE bin ich im Harz und da hab ich 2 LRS dabei. Einmal mit Speci GC/Butcher 2.3 und einen mit HD Pace/Trail jeweils auf FlowEX. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## franky-biking (23. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Was die Stützenklemmung betrifft, so liegt das ganz sicher nicht am Rahmen. .



Das muss nicht sein, ich hab letztes Jahr einein Nonius bestellt, der kam in XL passend für 30,9, leider hatten alle insgesamt 4 getesteten Stützen zuviel Spiel und liessen sich nicht klemmen. Hab mir von Shannon eine Stütze in 31,0 anfertigen lassen, erst die passt perfekt. Heute ärger ich mich dass ich das nicht reklamiert habe. Anders bei meinem Argons, hier passen und klemmen die Stützen 1a, so wie's sein soll.


----------



## paradox (25. April 2013)

Ich glaube mittlerweile das es die Sattelstütze ist. Ich werde das dieses We mal in Angriff nehmen.
Ich hoffe das irgendwann in diesem Leben noch die Achse ankommt.
Der Dämpfer soll ja auch in den nächsten zwei Wochen kommen, ich bin also mal gespannt.


----------



## paradox (28. April 2013)

Hier mein Helius AC29

Im Thread "Vom Saulus zum Paulus" mehr zum Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Einzig beim Vorderreifen hab ich noch nicht den Reifen meines Vertrauens gefunden. Kommendes WE bin ich im Harz und da hab ich 2 LRS dabei. Einmal mit Speci GC/Butcher 2.3 und einen mit HD Pace/Trail jeweils auf FlowEX. Ich werde berichten...



ich teste am WE meinen Dissent 2.5 am VR, hinten wird der wohl nicht passen.

Apropos...
wieviel Platz hat der Hanz Damf 2,35 im Hinterbau und am Umwerfer bei Dir?
Ich plane die Anschaffung eines MK 2 2.4 und frag mich,
ob der auf einer Flow EX oder ggf. auf einer W35MX in den Hinterbau passt...
und ob der am Umwerfer noch Platz hat...

kannste mal Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## tommi101 (2. Mai 2013)

Moijos..
also der Hans auf FlowEx montiert passt noch gut durch den Hinterbau. Habe nicht gemessen, für mich sah es aber nicht bedrohlich eng aus. Wie immer sieht es beim Umwerfer knapp aus (an der Zugklemmung, nicht am Leitblech)....weil der hintere Teil des Umwerfers so doof in die Reifenumlauflinie ragt.
Der HD in Trailstar-Mischung am VR kann schon was. Hatte bei leicht feuchten Bodenverhältnissen immer noch ausreichend Grip...bei trockenen Böden sicher ne Macht. Die Breite des Hans insgesamt macht schon mehr her als die Speci Reifen in 2.3...auch die Karkasse ist um einiges massiver als zum Beispiel beim Butcher. 
Ich denke mit dem Hans könntest Du auch glücklich werden


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2013)

No Schwalbe, please!


----------



## Bodenprobe (2. Mai 2013)

Kann man für den Hans Dampf m.E. so nicht sagen. 
Der ist ziemlich gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

so...neben den kleinen Problemchen mit dem Umwerfer bei 20/32z
hab ich ein anderes Problem mit der Stealth Leitung.

Da meine Stütze recht weit raus steht, wird beim kompletten Versenken
die Leitung fast 10 cm in den Rahmen geschoben.






Dabei knickt die Leitung ab und ich kann die Stütze nicht mehr ausfahren.
Ok, nicht so problematisch für die Momente, in denen die Stütze ganz runter muss.
Das geht doch auf Dauer nicht gut, irgendwann läuft mir die Sosse zum Tretlager raus
und die Stütze is funktional eher eingeschränkt.

Da die Leitung mit drei Klemmen am Unterrohr befestigt ist,
is kurz mal nach vorne rausziehen auch nicht praktizierbar.
Die Reverb Leitung und die hintere Bremsleitung sind die dicken Kabel, die Schaltzüge die Dünnen.
Daher ist die Reverb-Leitung eher fest geklemmt, um die Schaltzüge einigermaßen fest zu halten.






Hat jemand nen Tipp für mein Problem?
bringt es vielleicht was, im Sitzrohr Schleifen zu legen oder sowas?

Große Menschen habens schon schwer


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

ach ja...hier der (fast) aktuelle Zustand:





hinten ist jetzt noch ein MK 2 2.4 Protection montiert


----------



## OldSchool (9. Mai 2013)

Es gibt doch bei Nicolai zwei geschraubte Zugführungen über einander (Katalog 2012 beim ION 18 Seite 3 od. 4). Da kannst du viell. Passscheiben drunter legen und die ober Führung nicht so fest klemmen, so dass du den Zug leichter verschieben kannst. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

das Bike war eigentlich auch so geordert,
aber N hat dann für mich vierfach Klemmen gebastelt.

wobei der Zug auch nicht wirklich geschmeidig durch das
(meiner Meinung nach) viel zu kleine Loch im Sitzrohr geht...


----------



## OldSchool (9. Mai 2013)

Und wenn du es etwas erweiterst?


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

Das Loch?
Vielleicht kann das N mal machen
Aber ob da die Stabilität nicht drunter leidet

Ich sags ja nicht gern...aber das Loch bei Liteville is da wirklich durchdachter!
Länglich und mit net Schweissnaht drumrum,
Damit keine scharfen Kanten bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Mai 2013)

Naja... Eine Reverb Stealth war wohl nicht zum
Verstellen gedacht. Sondern einbauen und die Absenkung nutzen. 

Wieso musst du eigentlich die Reverb komplett versenken?


----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2013)

@der-gute so habe ich das bei mir gelöst, eventuell auch für dich interessant. Mehr Bilder im Album.
Ich würde das Loch größer machen. Aufreiben und mit einem Gummi abrunden. Die Steifigkeit sollte sich ja nicht extrem verändern.  Da du ja auch einen XL Sattelrohr hast welches dicker ist.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

interessanter Ansatz...aber:

meine Züge laufen alle auf dem Unterrohr, damit beim Tragen nix drückt unter dem Unterrohr







und bei der Schlaufe hätte ich bei fast 10 cm Leitung mehr im abgesengten Zustand Angst,
das die Leitung mit der Kurbel kollidiert.


----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2013)

Deine Angst hätte ich auch bei 10cm nicht. Die Leitung ist flexibel und erstaunlich stabil. Bei Dir würde ein Loch nach hinten im Sitzrohr besser passen. Weil dann kannst du die Leitung unter dem Tretlager lang führen und dann wieder hoch aufs OL holen.

Ich denke eine Schlaufe wie ich sie gemacht habe und die Leitung weiter oben am OL festmachen würde sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2013)

versuch doch vlt.mal die Stütze mit Zug dran 2 - 3 Umdrehungen zu verdrehen ,so das sich der Zug wie eine Dämpferfeder im Rohr wickelt ....


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

genau an sowas hatte ich gedacht...

ich zieh demnächst ne neue Leitung rein, dann probier ich das so!


----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2013)

Ich denke das daß nicht so funktionieren wird. So flexibel und biegsam ist sie nun auch nicht.  Der Durchmesser der Stütze ist zu klein.


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2013)

Muss es eine remote sein? Ich bin seit jahren total glücklich mit dem hebelchen unterm sattel


----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2013)

Ohne Remote muss ich die Hand vom Lenker in kniffligen Situationen nehmen - find ich doof und unnötig riskant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2013)

Wenns nicht gegen die zeit geht, dann kann man ja vorausschauend fahren....


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> versuch doch vlt.mal die Stütze mit Zug dran 2 - 3 Umdrehungen zu verdrehen ,so das sich der Zug wie eine Dämpferfeder im Rohr wickelt ....



Nokon...


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wenns nicht gegen die zeit geht, dann kann man ja vorausschauend fahren....



ich glaube wir sprechen mal wieder von verschiedenen Welten...

dazu gibt's keine Stütze mit Hebel unterm Sattel die 430 lang ist und 150 mm bietet.




timtim schrieb:


> Nokon...



für ne Hydraulikleitung???


----------



## OldSchool (9. Mai 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Nokon...



Gibts die schon für Hydraulik?

Der gute war schneller.


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich glaube wir sprechen mal wieder von verschiedenen Welten...
> 
> dazu gibt's keine Stütze mit Hebel unterm Sattel die 430 lang ist und 150 mm ?



Komisch! Ich hab eine gut, keine 430 dafür 435


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2013)

Nokon ist ein guter Ansatz. ...
Wie wäre es mit einer Stahlflex für die Reverb Stealth? Da kannst dann schieben und drücken und nix geht put. Max ein paar Kratzer hast dann mehr am Bike


----------



## paradox (10. Mai 2013)

Knick Knack, 

Knick Knack,

tönt es aus dem Hinterbau.

Knick Knack,

Knick Knack,

es macht mich wahnsinnig!

Ein interessantes Phänomen, immer die Highend Bikes haben solche Probs.

Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben woher es kommt? Den wackelnden Hinterbau habe ich heute auf der vierten! Ausfahrt festgezogen...
Also das N und ich werden keine Freunde wenn das so weiter geht. ...


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2013)

Geräusche nerven! Ich kann das auch net ab....

Die ploblemstelle kann "überall" sein. Gerausch halt so genau wie möglich lokalisieren und dann per ausschluss die stelle finden....schmutz ist halt oft ne ursache...

Hatte letztens auch unter pedaldruck ein klicken.....etwas wd40 aufs schaltwerk hat schlussendlich für ruhe gesorgt....hatte auch zuerst ans tretlager gedacht....

Der "edelrahmen" konnte bei mir aber nix für....


----------



## minor (10. Mai 2013)

Jepp, sehe ich auch so, irgendwo hast du ne ungünstige Kombination von zuviel Dreck und zu wenig Fett/Öl. Evtl. warst du da beim Aufbau ein wenig zu sparsam...


----------



## paradox (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal Fett, viel Fett in die HR Achse geschoben. Das ganze Ausfallende ist voll. Rechts und Links. Ich hoffe es ist die Steckachse gewesen. 
Auf dem Freilauf ist Fett. 
Morgen weiß ich mehr. 
Schaltwerk, hmm auch ne Möglichkeit.
Das heißt testen testen testen.


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2013)

was für Buchsen brauche ich für einen CCDB coil im Helius AC 29
mit dem neuen ULH


----------



## paradox (21. Mai 2013)

Also mein Dämpfer aus dem LV 301 MK10 passt da rein und die haben 22/8 vorne und hinten. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2013)

danke

PS: nur das VR, hinten nehm ich die bullet-proof Flow EX


----------



## tommi101 (21. Mai 2013)

Apropos Laufräder...
Falls jemand der Mitleser noch Laufräder für sein AC29er Projekt benötigt...hätte da noch 2 Sätze. Mein Cotic Solaris (Gr.L) Hardtail löse ich auf. Obwohl es ein prima Bike ist...aber ich fahre nur noch mit meinem AC29. 
Bin alt und brauche permanente Rundumsuspension 

1x Hope Hoops Pro Evo Straight Pull Naben schwarz, mit Flow EX29 und Sapim Race schwarz/Messingnippel silber (bereits von Felgendecals befreit).

1x Hope Pro Evo Naben mit Arch EX29 ,am HR Sapim Sprint, am VR Sprint/Revo schwarz + Alunippel schwarz (Decals noch drauf).
Dieser ist kein 0815-Hoops LRS, sondern handgebaut vom Profi.

Beide Sätze sind im Prinzip neuwertig und bereits mit Yellowtape und TL.Ventilen ausgerüstet. 
Alle Parts sind kurzfristig im Bikemarkt zu finden. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder n paar Bildle:

es is doch Frühling:




wobei es im Wald widerlich is:




eigentlich meine neuen Reifen fürs Trockene:



On-One Chunkey Monkey 29x2.4, hinten 50a, vorne 42a/50a wenn das VR da is 

viel Platz is hier nicht:



Matsch is ja flexibel 

Macht weiterhin Spass das Ding
Nur mit dem Monarch Plus bin ich noch nicht total zufrieden
vielleicht liegts aber auch an den 140mm
is halt doch weniger als 170 am Fanes-Staubsauger

Im Urlaub (Vinschgau, Finale, Wallis) wird auch der CCDB Coil ausgiebig getestet 

Und droppen kann das Ding phänomenal...zwar heute nur 70 cm, aber die hab ich nicht gespürt...



PS: der WTB Dissent is geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (31. Mai 2013)

Moin  @der-gute, schicke Bilder und artgerechte Haltung. 
Was ist mit dem VR? Ist das schon wieder bei Syntace gelandet? Oder war das eins VR für das Alutech?

Mein Monarch ist mittlerweile auch da, zum testen werde ich wohl erst in ein paar Wochen kommen.
Kannst du mittlerweile etwas zur Performance der Gabel sagen?
Ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar?

Danke und Happy Trails


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

Die Gabel is dem Hinterbau mit Monarch Plus überlegen...das merk sogar ich


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2013)

Heute mal mit dem schweres Gerät:


----------



## franky-biking (8. Juni 2013)

Deinem Bike sieht man immer seine artgerechte Nutzung an!


----------



## paradox (8. Juni 2013)

sehr schön und geht so hetzt bestimmt richtig gut!


----------



## tommi101 (1. Juli 2013)

Meins mal wieder....mit neuen Bildern von gestern Nachmittag.













Die letzte Änderung vor ein paar Wochen war ein Tausch des großen Kettenblattes, fahre jetzt vorne 32/22 (zu 11/36 hinten). Finde ich für meine Mittelgebirgstouren optimal, da man vorne sehr wenig schalten muss und im Prinzip nur an steilen Rampen mal aufs kleine Blatt muss. Auf der Geraden (Asphalt) reicht der größte Gang auch noch aus, Waldautobahn sowieso...jedenfalls für mich. 
Mit dem Monarch RT3 (M/L Tune) hab ich mich auch soweit arrangiert. Er tut was er soll....ist im Ansprechen sensibel genug, im mittleren Federweg schön aktiv und hat am Ende des Federwegs etwas Progressivität, somit ist es mir noch nicht gelungen einen sauberen Durchschlag zu fabrizieren  Auf normalen Trailtouren fahre ich mit 30% SAG
, also laut Dämpferkolbenmarkierung. Muss aber dazu sagen das ich meine Fahrwerke meistens eher softer als härter abstimme. Der Vivid Air wäre allerdings nochmal einen Versuch wert. Ich denke gerade in Verbindung mit der neuen 150mm Pike kommt da nochmal ordentlich Potential ans Bike  Die Pike werde ich mir definitiv noch zulegen - wenn sie dann mal lieferbar ist.
Mittlerweile habe ich einiges an Reifen ausprobiert und fahre zur Zeit am liebsten mit einer tubeless Kombi von Specialized, Butcher 2.3 vorne und hinten GroundControl 2.3 SW hinten....auf der alten schmaleren ZTR Flow. Auf einem anderen LRS mit FlowEX hab ich vo/hi. den Hans Dampf montiert, den ich aber aufgrund des deutlich höheren Rollwiderstandes nur im härteren Gelände einsetze. Sobald Maxxis aber den HRII oder noch lieber den Minion DHF liefern kann, wird das meine Bereifung fürs Grobe - in Kombination mit dem Ardent 2.4 am Hinterrad. 
Gewichtsmäßig liege ich jetzt mit dem oben zu sehenden LRS bei 13,8KG. 
Saint Bremse (trotz Magura SL Scheiben) und Reverb haut halt immer gleich richtig rein. Dennoch ist mir das Rad keinesfalls zu schwer...da ich mit 90Kg selbst auch kein Leichtgewicht bin. Insgesamt eine gute Anschaffung und mein Helius AM mit 170mm vermisse ich eigentlich kaum....höchstens für einen Parkbesuch


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)

ja was soll ich sagen, trotz das es ein 29'r is, ziemlich geil


----------



## der-gute (1. Juli 2013)

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch mal ein Statement abgeben...nach 2 Wochen Bikeurlaub


----------



## paradox (2. Juli 2013)

nach gut 7 Wochen Bike Verbot vom Arzt starte ich jetzt auch langsam wieder durch. Setup fur den Monarch Plus noch ran tasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (2. Juli 2013)

Bösen Crash gehabt?


Meine 150mm Pike hab ich heute bestellt  
Mit Chance bekomme ich sie in 2 Wochen.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2013)

meine hat auch eine ETA von Mitte Juli


----------



## paradox (2. Juli 2013)

Joar, kein guten Chrash gehabt... 

Aber heute wie am Sonntag jeweils gute 20km die Trails gerockt.
Dämpfer etwas weicher gemacht.
Der Hinterbau ist deutlich "lahmer" als der vom 301.
Ich muss nochmal mit einem Fox experimentieren.

Ride On


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2013)

so...ein kleiner Bericht:

Ich fahr mein Helius AC 29 seit Dezember, also den ganzen langen Winter (bis Mai) und jetzt teilweise im Trockenen.
Verbaut ist aktuell noch eine 140 mm Revelation RCT3 mit Coil U-Turn, in ein paar Tagen kommt dann eine Pike SoloAir 150 mm.
Beim Federbein hab ich mich fÃ¼r einen Monarch Plus L/L entschieden, da das Bike ja kein Freerider werden sollte.
Dazu habe ich noch einen Works Components Steuersatz mit -1,5 Â° verbaut.
Ich fahe seit Beginn einen mehr schlecht als Recht aufgebauten LRS von Actionsports mit DT240/CX-Ray/Flow EX, dazu noch einen Zweit-LRS vorne Syntace W35MX, hinten Hope/CX-Ray/Flow EX.
fÃ¼r alles was feuchter als staubtrocken ist, fahre ich vorne Dissent 2.5, hinten MK II 2.4 Protection; bei absoluter Trockenheit fahre ich die Chunky Monkeys, vorne 50/42a, hinten 50 a. Im Winter fuhr ich Geax Sturdy TNT 2.3.
Der Antrieb lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber 10 fach, hinten 11-36, vorne 20/32; das 20er brauche ich in den Alpen, sonst kann ich fast alles auf dem 32er fahren.
Was das bike jetzt wiegt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Man hat ja schon auf den Bildern im Winter gesehen, das das 29" endlich ein Bike ist, das unter mir nicht wie ein Spielzeug aussieht. Eine Umstellung war eigentlich nicht nÃ¶tig, ich konnte einfach weiter machen wie aufm Fanes vorher.
Im Matsch konnte ich nix zur Performance sagen, da dort eher der Matsch gelenkt hat, als andersrum.

Jetzt, wo es trockener is, kann ich auch mal in die Berge.
Dort verhÃ¤lt sich das Bike ebenso problemlos, wie mein Fanes. Steil geht gut, verblockt ebenso, Spitzkehren waren auch schon mit dem Fanes-Lastzug keine Autobahnkurven.

Jetzt liegen zwei Wochen trockenes GelÃ¤nde hinter mir. 
Ich kann nur sagen, das das 29" ALLES konnte!
Schnell verblockt bergab geht gut, natÃ¼rlich sind 140 mm hinten keine 170 wie am Fanes. Aber der Unterschied ist nicht so groÃ, wie man denkt.
Das 29" rollt eigentlich Ã¼ber alles, es vermittelt extrem viel Sicherheit auch in wirklich grobem GelÃ¤nde.
Grade bei aufeinander folgenden Stufen verschiedener hÃ¶he ist es klasse...einfach runter (Punkt).
Ebenso geht das Bike super bergauf, wenn es verblockt ist. ich bin in Finale Sachen bergauf gefahren, die ich mit dem Fanes nicht probiert hÃ¤tte.
OK, ich bin dieses Jahr auch irgendwie fitter und die Wahrheit ist sicher nicht so gravierend...aber es machte wirklich Spass bergauf zu fahren 

Zu Beginn im Vinschgau kam mir die Revelation extrem unterdimensioniert vor - daher hab ich auch von dort eine Pike geordert...
Die Gabel verwindet sich im Stoppie so dermaÃen, das ich Angst bekam, die bricht einfach irgendwann durch.
Im weiteren Verlauf war dieses "Laborproblem" aber nicht mehr so relevant, die Gabel mit der Coil U-Turn Federung ist schon ein SahnestÃ¼ck.
Sie spricht unglaublich gut an, die DÃ¤mpfung arbeitet wirklich ordentlich, ich nutze den kompletten Federweg. Was will man mehr?!
Dazu kommen mir langsam Zweifel, ob die Pike vielleicht im Gegensatz dann zu Steif ist. Vielleicht lag mein Trail-Empfinden auch an der weichen Gabel, vielleicht bog sich das VR auch teilweise durch die verblockten Strecken...ich bin gespannt, wobei ich am Ende sehr zufrieden war mit meiner Gabel 
Der Hinterbau war noch so ein kleines Problemen...ich bin mit ca. 30-35% Sag gefahren und hatte nach wirklich harten Abfahrten noch ca. 15 mm Hub Ã¼brig.
Das sind bei 63 mm Hub schon fast 25%... da war ich eigentlich nicht zufrieden mit, aber von den Pedalen hat es mich auch nicht geschÃ¼ttelt. Ich habs jetzt mal so hingenommen und versuch mal (noch) weniger Druck. Wobei ich glaube, das mit > 100 kg Systemgewicht der Monarch Plus vielleicht nicht optimal ist.
Ich hab ja noch nen DB Coil zu Hause...dazu den Vivid aus dem Fanes - 216 mm bei XL war eine seeeehr gute Entscheidung 

Zum Lenkwinkel. Rechnerisch mÃ¼sste ich ja bei 67,5Â° Originalwinkel und -1,5Â° bei 66Â° rauskommen...das glaub ich aber irgendwie nicht...einen ticken flacher dÃ¼rfte es noch sein.

Zu den Reifen:
der WTB Dissent 2.5 ist eine MACHT! dieser Reifen hat z.B. im Waldboden Grip ohne Ende - schade das der nicht mehr produziert wird.
der MK II am HR ist dagegen ordentlich Ã¼berfordert bergab, wen der Dissent noch greift
-> entweder versuch ich den zweiten Dissent in meinen Hinterbau zu bringen, oder fahre irgendwann hinten HR II oder Minion DHF
die Chunky Monkeys haben mich zu Anfang Ã¼berrascht. Der Grip im absolut trockenen war wirklich klasse. ich habe jetzt aber das GefÃ¼hl, das grade der 50a am HR mit der Zeit ein bisschen Grip eingebÃ¼Ãt hat. Trotzdem...2.4 und vom Volumen wirklich in Ordnung, ich bin sie mit vorne 1.6 und hinten 1.8 bar gefahren und hab auch wirklich teilweise draufgehalten!

Zu meinen Problemchen:

- Die UmwerferlÃ¶sung ist wirklich Quark! meine Kombi 20/32 schaltet eigentlich nicht vom kleinen aufs mittlere KB.
Dazu hat der Reifen eigentlich gar keinen Platz mehr! Das ist eine LÃ¶sung, die so eigentlich nicht an ein 2300â¬ Rahmen darf.

- Das allseits bekannte Sitzrohrthema. LÃ¤nge super, Mindesteinstecktiefe MANGELHAFT.

- die mit gleitbuchsen gelagerten Drehpunkte lÃ¶sen sich doch immer wieder, ob da Kugellager was bringen wÃ¼rden?
Ich weiss es nicht... Das Lagerspiel lÃ¤sst sich aber einstellen und somit bedarf der Hinterbau nur immer mal wieder eines Blickes.

- ich fahre zur Zeit als oberen Steuersatz den EC 44 Cup von Works Components. der baut mit Abschlusskappe ca 15 mm hoch.
dazu fahre ich einen Syntace Supeforce 45 mm mit -6Â° montiert und einen Syntace Vector 7075 Lenker.
trotzdem geht es maximal knapp zu zwischen Schalt-Brems-Griffen und Oberrohr.
Das wird dann mit der Pike ein Problem. Die Pike baut 13 mm hÃ¶her als die Revelation, daher will ich einen flachen Lenker und ggf. einen Syntace Flatforce 44 mm Vorbau montieren.
Das alles wird dem Oberrohr nicht gefallen...

- die 135x12 Ausfallenden sind recht mÃ¼hsam beim EinfÃ¼hren der Steckachse. Leider gab es fÃ¼r das Helius AC 29 2013 noch keine 142x12 Ausfaller...warum auch immer!?

soviel erstmal dazu
ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Bike, das ich blind bestellt hab.
gefÃ¤hrlich wird dann halt ein Ion 29...oder das Banshee Prime

So - ich muss in den Keller...das Fanes wird verkauft


----------



## tommi101 (4. Juli 2013)

Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht zum AC29!
Die Erfahrungen decken sich zum Teil mit meinen...nur das ich mehr Federweg ausnutzen kann mit meinem Monarch RT3 M/L. Bei Deinem Monarch Plus kann man sicher mit etwas Tuning noch was rauskitzeln...

Meinst Du wirklich das die Front mit der 150er Pike zu hoch kommt? Ich fahre ja in etwa das selbe Cockpit wie Du und habe bislang eher selten Probleme mit steigendem Vorderrad beim klettern. Daher werde ich, wenn meine Pike kommt, an der Lenker/Vorbaukombi erstmal nichts ändern. Man wird sehen wie sie so im SAG steht.
Den Winkelsteuersatz würde ich gerne mal im Vergleich fahren, ob man die ~1,5° tatsächlich spürt. Wenn ja, würde ich mir den auch noch reinkloppen


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2013)

Umwerfer ist relativ nah am HR, auch beim 26' helius AM. Stört aber nur bei extremsten wetterbedingungen: sehr viel schlamm/sehr viel schneematsch....da hats mir mal hinten komplett zugesetzt...

Ab urobike werden, denk ich, die meisten modelle 142/12 hinten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Umwerfer ist relativ nah am HR, auch beim 26' helius AM. Stört aber nur bei extremsten wetterbedingungen: sehr viel schlamm/sehr viel schneematsch....da hats mir mal hinten komplett zugesetzt...



so siehts bei mir mit 2.4 Reifen aus:





ich hab n bissel Bedenken, das ein Minion 2.5 da nicht rein passt


----------



## paradox (4. Juli 2013)

guter Bericht. Danke. ich will auf die neuen Modelle warten und mich dann eventuell auch neu entscheiden. das Umwerfer Problem nervt mich auch. Mein Bericht kommt auxh bald.


----------



## stuk (5. Juli 2013)

hier lese ich doch noch mal mit


----------



## tommi101 (5. Juli 2013)

Ist Dein Remedy 29" noch nicht fertig?
Hab es mir in Willingen angeschaut....das R9 ist mal ein böser Brenner!


----------



## stuk (5. Juli 2013)

kann es heute beim Händler abholen.
Ist ein R8 im Custom-Aufbau geworden.
Bilder sind schon in meiner Galerie.
Werde sie hier nicht hochladen...ist ja ein N-forum


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2013)

See you on the other side!

Also im 29er Forum 

Hab da schon Bilder vom Remedy gesehen \m/


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2013)

kleines Update


----------



## paradox (11. Juli 2013)

Schöne Krone und echt schicker Übergang.


----------



## Triple F (11. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> kleines Update




Gefällt mir sehr gut !:beer:


----------



## franky-biking (11. Juli 2013)

Erbitte bald erste Eindrücke und Berichte über die Gabel. Die interessiert mich sehr! Schaut auch gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. Juli 2013)

So mag ich ein n


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2013)

Mein erster Eindruck der Pike 29 SA RCT3 150
Super fluffig, geht schon neu weich durch den Federweg!
Ich, 93 kg ohne Alles hab jetzt mal 85 PSI drin und damit 25% Sag im Sitzen.
Was aber auffällt, is das sie dann extrem weich is, sie geht recht schnell durch den Federweg ohne aber auch auf ruppigem Untergrund mit 70 cm Stufen durchzuschlagen.
Wenn ich ne lange Treppe aus ca. 5x10 Stufen fahr, steht sie in ca. 75% des Federwegs, federt aber über den schnellen Stufen passend ca. 20-30 mm aus und ein - fühlt sich super an.

Aber das sie so schnell tief einfedert is schon eklatant...auch beim normalen bremsen vorne federt sie schon tief ein.

Ob ich erstmal die Luftkammer mit den beiliegenden 
Spacern verkleinern soll?
Mehr Druck is bei 25% Sag eigentlich nicht nötig...

Muss noch n bissl spielen


----------



## .t1mo (12. Juli 2013)

Wie viel SAG hast du denn dann im Stehen?


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2013)

Mehr


----------



## .t1mo (15. Juli 2013)

Desterhalb frage ich ja 

Das kommt mir dann nämlich schon recht viel vor und würde auch erklären, warum sie dir weich vorkommt.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juli 2013)

Jetzt mit Gang(bang)-Tattoo:


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juli 2013)




----------



## franky-biking (21. Juli 2013)

Ich seh hier zum ersten mal genau die Öffnung für die Stealth. Ist einfach nur nen Loch, oder? Keine Führung oder Verstärkung, oder?


----------



## der-gute (21. Juli 2013)

Right!

ein kleines Loch mit eher kantigen Kanten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. Juli 2013)

nur ein Loch, gibts dann nen gummistopfen dazu


----------



## der-gute (21. Juli 2013)

Den Stopfen hab ich nicht rein bekommen


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juli 2013)

kann ich mir vorstellen!


----------



## franky-biking (21. Juli 2013)

Das passt nicht so recht in mein Bild von nem Nicolai. 
Dein Bike ist natürlich supi, aber da würde für meinen Anspruch eine eingeschweisste Krümmerführung hingehören.
Nehmen die einen Aufpreis? 

Ich muss ja gestehen dass grad in Kontakt mit Marc von 2Soulcycles stehe und am überlegen bin mir anstelle eines Argon FR 29ers ein Quarterhorse in XXL zu bestellen. Gehört hier nicht hin und von den meisten werd ich jetzt verbal gesteinigt, aber solche kleinen Details veranlassen mich immer mehr darüber nachzudenken.

Und jetzt schnell wieder zur Topic bevor es Ärger gibt


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juli 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das passt nicht so recht in mein Bild von nem Nicolai.
> Dein Bike ist natürlich supi, aber da würde für meinen Anspruch eine eingeschweisste Krümmerführung hingehören.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ein einfaches Loch besser ist als da irgendetwas ran zu schweißen, entsteht ja wieder ne Schwachstelle.
Besser geht das aber definitiv , keine Frage.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juli 2013)

Liteville hat das meiner Meinung nach schön gelöst
die ham ein längliches Loch, das mit ner Schweissnaht eingefasst is.

PS:
Ein Argon FR 29 ist doch Tailormade weil nicht Serie und somit doppelt so teuer?

PPS: apropos XXL und Stealth
Es gibt doch keine 30.9 Stealth in 150 mm mehr!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (21. Juli 2013)

ab 2014 ist (auch) bei N 26 Tailormade mit Aufpreis.....


----------



## franky-biking (22. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS:
> Ein Argon FR 29 ist doch Tailormade weil nicht Serie und somit doppelt teuer



1700,- wurden mir angeboten. Das QH liegt bei knapp unter 1000,-.
Ist auch ein weiteres Argument. 

Mir würden theoretisch 70 mm Absenkung reichen.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2013)

70 mm für ein Enduro???

ein normales Argon kostet 1299 Euro
Tailormade kostet 730 Euro Aufpreis

Dein Preis ist dafür in Ordnung

PS: das kommende Argon TB wär was für dich...


----------



## franky-biking (23. Juli 2013)

Kenn ich noch gar net  gibts da schon Bilder?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2013)

Noi... 
Und noch keine finale Geo

EB abwarten, oder bei N anfragen (und hier posten!!!)


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

frühestens Hausmesse, spätestens EuroBike.
Vorher machen die doch wieder auf Geheimniskrämerei, als wüssten sie von nix


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

was gibts neues bei der urobike?

- Argon TB
- Ion 16 650B
- Ion 15 29'
- Überarbeitetes Ion 18?
- Neues Ion 20?

Wer weiss was?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> was gibts neues bei der urobike?
> 
> ...


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

Ion 18 fliegt raus  nach so kurzer zeit? d.h. Das Ion 16 soll nun das Helius AM und das Ion 18 ersetzen? Irgendwie komisch....

Ion 20 in 650B  mit welchen reifen?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2013)

Maxxis, Schwalbe, Conti...

Suchs Dir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...



Mein lieber Scholli, da weiß einer Bescheid ;-)


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Maxxis, Schwalbe, Conti...
> 
> Suchs Dir aus



Auch 2ply 42a mischungen?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2013)

Ich muss schmunzeln, was grade du da wieder rumheulen musst...

Hattest du denn vor, ein Ion 18 oder jetzt ein Ion DH mit 2ply aufzubauen?


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

stellt sich ja die Frage ob das ION 20 ein bisschen in Richtung ION18 geht, denn es ist ja schon schwerer und außerdem fehlt ja dann der waschechte Freerider im Programm.

Oder geht das ION 16 in Richtung ION 18?

Ich fänds schade um das 18er, auch wenn ich es nicht bräuchte finde ich das es das Schönste Ross im Stall ist.


----------



## Eksduro (23. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich fänds schade um das 18er, auch wenn ich es nicht bräuchte finde ich das es das schönste ross im stall ist.



+1


----------



## Ritzie (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

um aufkommende Fragen zu beantworten, habe ich mal unsere Sicht zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen zusammengefasst.

Wir testen seit letztem Herbst 26", 650 und 29" gegeneinander.
Dabei haben wir folgendes festgestellt:

26" vs. 650:


        Im 1:1 Vergleich 26" gegen 650, auf einem gut bekannten Trail, stellt man fest, dass man merklich mehr Grip auf dem Seitenstollen hat und der Grenzbereich sich beim 650 gutmütiger andeutet.
        Ein deutlich besseres Überrollverhalten des 650s ist nicht festzustellen.
        Ein deutlich trägeres Fahrgefühl kommt beim 650 nicht auf.
        Wenn man den 1:1 Vergleich nicht hat, stellt man keinen (großen) Unterschied zwischen 26" un 650 fest.

26" und 650 vs. 29":

        29" rollt wesentlich besser, hält besser die Geschwindigkeit und hat ne ganze Ecke mehr Traktion in Kurven, bergauf und bergab als 26" und 650.
        29" ist etwas träger als 26" und 650. Je stabiler Laufräder und Reifen sind, um so deutlicher macht sich das bemerkbar.
        Man sollte nicht kleiner als 172cm sein für einen 29er.
        Ab 190cm passen die Proportionen wesentlich besser zum 29er. Der Fahrer sitzt "im" Bike.
        Mehr als 145mm Federweg am Heck sind für ein Enduro 29er zu viel.
Daraus haben wir folgende Schlüsse gezogen:


Der Traktonsgewinn des 650 überwiegt das etwas spritzigere Handling des 26". 
    26" und 650 fühlen sich zu ähnlich an, um parallel in großen Teilen der Produktpallette zu laufen.
    Wir brauchen ein leichtes 29" Trailbike (Hardtail und Fully)
    Wir werden keine neuen 26" Bikes mehr entwickeln.

Das Ion 16 wird auf der Eurobike 2013 das einzige 26" Bike von Nicolai sein. Zur neuen Saison werden wir eine 650 Version entwickeln.

Vielen Fahrern geht es ums Prinzip, wenn sie sich über 650 und 29" beklagen.  Diesen Fahrern kann ich nur empfehlen, selbst zu testen, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben, um ihre Prinzipien festigen oder überdenken zu können.

Wir wollen geile Bikes bauen und müssen dazu aus verschiedenen Zutaten wählen. Eine Zutat ist die Laufradgröße. 
Um etwas Gutes noch besser zu machen, muss man manchmal Prinzipien über Bord werfen und offen für Neues sein!


Wir werden das neue Ion 20 auf unserer Hausmesse Mitte August vorstellen. Dort können wir uns dann weiter unterhalten.


Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend!
Moritz


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2013)

ich würde ja wirklich gerne ein Ion 15 in XL gegen mein Helius AC 29" 2013 testen...
aber KEINE SAU hat so ein Rad zum testen


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich muss schmunzeln, was grade du da wieder rumheulen musst...
> 
> Hattest du denn vor, ein Ion 18 oder jetzt ein Ion DH mit 2ply aufzubauen?



Ich hör niemanden flennen 

Zur zweiten frage:  eher nicht nein  dennoch interessierts mich obs ein 650er oder 29er in 2 ply und 42a gibt 

Ich fand das ion 18 auch das schönste pferd im stall und nach nur 2 (oder 3) jahren existenz und 2013er promo textchen "ist nicht mehr wegzudenken" darf man sich denk ich schon wundern wenns verschwindet!

Aber schmunzel ruhig weiter


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> um aufkommende Fragen zu beantworten, habe ich mal unsere Sicht zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen zusammengefasst.
> 
> ...



Danke moritz für die veröffentlichung eurer empirischen schlüsse.

Was sind eure erkenntnisse 

-auf alpinen engen verblockten serpentinen trails? (650b vs 26').
-wenns ums faxen mitm radl geht (650b vs 26')

Schon heftig, dass ihr keine 26 zöller mehr anbietet. Und schwupps di wupps ist das gerade neu vorgestellte ion 16 ein auslaufmodell, waaaahnsinn!!!! 

Und.....kommt noch ein was um die lücke zwischen ion 16 und ion 20 zu schliessen...????

Du sprichst von prinzipien über bord werfen....gerade ihr seid doch ne firma welche prinzipien normalerweise hochhält...(gerade alurundrohre etc.....)

Auch dir einen schönen abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich finds gut, dass die pallette etwas gestraftft wird. Bin schon länger am überlegen, ob 26 oder 29 zoll. Die überlegung hat sich jetzt ja erledigt. Das Ion 15 wird dann wohl mein nächstes Rad und das Helius FR bleibt für Park und Spass.

Wenn das ion 16 aber auf der eb das einzige 26 zoll rad ist, welche grösse hat dann das argon fat?


----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

Ich finde einfach ein bisserl heftig wie man einige kunden doch etwas empört..

Man stellt ein Helius AM pinion vor. Kurz darauf wirds mehr oder weniger eingestellt
Man stellt ein ion 16 26' vor, um ein paar monate später zu erläutern, dass man von 26' nicht mehr überzeugt ist...
Afr gabs nur kurz, nun das ion 18......

Eins hat man bei -N- aber noch net über bord geworfen: die offene ehrliche kommunikation


----------



## Triple F (23. Juli 2013)

Um mit RAG zu sprechen: "Nichts ist so beständig wie Vergänglichkeit."

Finde es gut, dass es hier ein klares Statement zu 650B und 29er gibt. Das dogmatische Ablehnen und reflexartige Schlechtreden ist bei einigen schon sehr ausgeprägt  . Das war vermutlich auch so, als Standard-Lochkreis durch Compact und Vierkant durch X-Type ersetzt wurde.

Der Stand der Technik ändert sich eben und wenn man auf einem 26er mit viel Federweg unterwegs ist und es einem taugt, dann soll man kein Fass aufmachen, wenn nun andere Bikes gefragt sind. Komischerweise kenne ich keinen 29er-Fahrer der 'gegen' 26er das Wort erhebt, dafür wird umso mehr in die andere Richtung geflamet.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juli 2013)

kann mich auch noch gut dran erinnern wie gegen v-brakes oder später scheibenbremsen gewettert wurde...oder federgabeln...alles "teufelswerk"


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

_"Verfall der Haltbarkeit; denn"_


Triple F schrieb:


> Um mit RAG zu sprechen: _"Nichts ist so beständig wie Vergänglichkeit."_


R.I.P. Galla 

Fehlt immernoch der Freerider im Sortiment? Oder fährt man solche Rahmen *nie* mehr, seit Enduro?

Ich hoffe für alle Freunde der Marke und die Marke an sich das man sich nicht zu weit rauslehnt!


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für alle Freunde der Marke und die Marke an sich das man sich nicht zu weit rauslehnt!



Ich denke, dass hier ja auch ein vorteil von made in germany liegt. Kalle muss ja keinen container mit rahmen aus taiwan vorordern und bleibt dann drauf sitzen. Wenn nächstes jahr wirklich keiner den "29zoll-mist" will, dann werden halt nur ion16 rahmen geordert und produziert. Glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> _"Verfall der Haltbarkeit; denn"_
> R.I.P. Galla
> 
> Fehlt immernoch der Freerider im Sortiment? Oder fährt man solche Rahmen *nie* mehr, seit Enduro?
> ...



Zu 1. auch wenn ein stabiles enduro für mich die bike kategorie schlechthin ist, so geht im reinen parkbetrieb wohl nix über einen reinen spassigen freerider!

Zu 2. man folgt doch nur dem allgemeinen trend. Da ist es schwer sich weit ausm fenster zu lehnen


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

ich bin ja keiner der sich vor neuem gleich versteckt, einmauert und flucht, muss auch sagen das mir anfangs 29er gefielen.

Natürklich hat Nicolai jedes Jahr aufs neue die Möglichkeit die Produktpalette der Nachfrage anzupassen ohne vor die Hunde zu gehen, darum geht es in erster Linie auch nich, es geht mehr um das Gefühl der Beständigkeit und wenn ein Nicolai auf den Markt kommt ist das was Handfestes, was auch in zwei Jahren noch zeitgemäß ist.
Okay wirds ja trotzdem sein, Nicolai ist Kult, aber der soll halt auch bleiben, vielleicht muss ich doch zur Hausmesse bei soviel Neuigkeiten. 

Alle MACHT dem Freerider!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> um aufkommende Fragen zu beantworten, habe ich mal unsere Sicht zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen zusammengefasst.
> 
> ...





Gute Richtung... Evtl. komme ich nochmal zu N zurück !


----------



## tommi101 (24. Juli 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Um mit RAG zu sprechen: "Nichts ist so beständig wie Vergänglichkeit."
> 
> Finde es gut, dass es hier ein klares Statement zu 650B und 29er gibt. Das dogmatische Ablehnen und reflexartige Schlechtreden ist bei einigen schon sehr ausgeprägt  . Das war vermutlich auch so, als Standard-Lochkreis durch Compact und Vierkant durch X-Type ersetzt wurde.
> 
> Der Stand der Technik ändert sich eben und wenn man auf einem 26er mit viel Federweg unterwegs ist und es einem taugt, dann soll man kein Fass aufmachen, wenn nun andere Bikes gefragt sind. Komischerweise kenne ich keinen 29er-Fahrer der 'gegen' 26er das Wort erhebt, dafür wird umso mehr in die andere Richtung geflamet.



Sehr gut formuliert!


----------



## stuk (24. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gute Richtung... Evtl. komme ich nochmal zu N zurück !



bist Du auch weg?
ich mußte ja gehen weil ich das für mich derzeit perfekte Rad woanders gefunden habe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juli 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> bist Du auch weg?
> ich mußte ja gehen weil ich das für mich derzeit perfekte Rad woanders gefunden habe.



Ja. Hat div. Gründe und ich fahre jetzt ein Cannondale Trigger 29. 

Beobachte aber die N Jungs weiter.


----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

@triple

Ich wollt eigentlich nix mehr schreiben.....

Erklär mir wo die evolution der technik ist wenn alte standards wiederbelebt werden um (womöglich aus einfallslosigkeit) wieder was "neues" auf den markt zu hauen? Wo ist die evolution der technik wenn im jahre x das gesamte rad aufs gewicht ausgelegt ist, im jahre y auf steifigkeit, im jahre z auf redet man nur noch über geometrien im darauffolgenden wieder vom gewicht, dann steifigkeit usw.....

Es ist ein zyklus der sich ständig wiederholt und uns "alte" ideeen als neu verkauft werden.....so seh ichs...

Ja es gibt sie die wirklich geilen neuerfindungen in unserem sport....: federgabeln, scheibenbremsen teleskop stützen usw....
Vieles von dem "neumodischen schaiss" ist aber einfach gerede, geschwätz, blenderei um kohle zu schaufeln, um dir einzureden, dass du was neues brauchst, weil du net mehr auf dem "aktuellen" stand der technik bist.

So ist es in meinen augen auch mit 650b. Es ist ne kuh die durchs dorf getrieben wird und die fast gesamte industrie uns den bären aufbinden will, weil die gesammelte truppe davon profitieren wird!

Ich sag nicht, dass 650b schlecht ist; vll fahr ichs auch mal (ob aus überzeugung oder freiwillig gezwungen)! ich hab auch keine dogmatische abneigung dagegen und ja es hat bestimmt leichte vorteile, wie nachteile ggnü 26', aber dem käufer die freiheit zu nehmen und ihn fast schon zu dem neuen mass zu zwingen ist schon dreist und ne frechheit.

Nicht 650b kotzt mich an, sondern die art und weise des umgangs mit 650b und 26' (und anderem in der industrie)

Es ist zu KOTZEN :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## fruchtmoose (24. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

Ein weiterer knockout? Rollt ein weiterer kopf? ist dieses mal das 29er AC dran? Der nachfolger?:

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...manufacture-trail-words-pictures-p7190327.jpg


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2013)

Das wird dann wohl das ION15 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (25. Juli 2013)

wird es den bei den neuen Ions (15) möglich sein eine pinion dazu zugestellen?
von wie viel federweg kann man bei dem Ion 15 ausgehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Juli 2013)

Sagt der Name. 150mm!


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2013)

Nein, es sind nur 140


----------



## paradox (25. Juli 2013)

wiseo nur so wenig? da kann ich ja gleich beim ac bleiben...hmpf


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)

Meinte moritz nicht, dass 140mm bei nem 29er enduro das maximum wären...?


----------



## paradox (25. Juli 2013)

wieso gibt es dann bikes mit 160mm und mehr in 29"???

alutech, speiseeis, lenz usw...


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)

Könnte an den geraden rohren liegen.....

Edith:

Hier nochmal moritz originalworte:

"Mehr als 145mm Federweg am Heck sind für ein Enduro 29er zu viel"


----------



## sluette (26. Juli 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> wieso gibt es dann bikes mit 160mm und mehr in 29"???
> 
> alutech, speiseeis, lenz usw...



Wer hat da mehr? Die kommen doch auch "nur" auf 155mm.


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> wiseo nur so wenig? da kann ich ja gleich beim ac bleiben...hmpf



Da is schon noch ein anderes Argument für das Ion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (26. Juli 2013)

Naja eine abfahrtsorientiertere Geo und dann?

Lenz hat 29er mit 180mm Federweg...


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2013)

Die Anlenkung!?

Das Ion hat ne komplett andere Kinematik!

Nur Winkel allein machen noch kein geiles Bike...


----------



## paradox (26. Juli 2013)

Ist mir auch klar, das das Ion besser als das Helius ist, ist sicherlich nicht so schwer.


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2013)

Hä? Wieso sollte das Ion leichter sein?

Und was heisst besser?


----------



## Joopie (27. Juli 2013)

.... upps falscher Fred


----------



## Jones2606 (3. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_triple_
> 
> Ich wollt eigentlich nix mehr schreiben.....
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. August 2013)

So heute mal ein 29er im richtigen gelände getestet. Ein SJ 29er in Large.

Fazit: alle "vorurteile" die man so gelesen hat trafen zu.

Ordentliche und angenehme sitzposition im stand. Das ding rollt auf der geraden und bergauf ordentlich, ohne aber auch nur einen hauch von totalem Aha erlebnis zu verspüren. Ging auf der geraden gut aufs vorderrad, ein bisserl faxen an ner 40cm kante (vorderrad hoch, hr seitlich nachziehn, baby drops an derselben kante alles in ordnung, sogar besser als erwartet.

Steile schotterpiste im UPhill modus gut hochgekommen!
Rad auf den rücken und nen tiroler wanderweg (schmaler trail, mit vielen wurzeln und hohen holztreppen und serpentinen hochgetragen). Puhhh anstrengend 

Ich konnte mir beim hochtragen den trail ansehen denn nachher bin ich denselben runtergefahrn. Beim hochschleppen dachte ich: vom terrain schwierig, aber machbar; hab ich mir also zugetraut.

Irgendwann weiter oben kleine pause und runter.

Das 29er fühlte sich gross, unhandlich in kehren, wenig agil, überschlagsgefühle kamen teilweise auf, und versprühte mir wenig sicherheit! Einige passagen nach mehreren versuchen nicht gemeistert!

Die 5er avids waren natürlich auch net hilfreich. Ein gutes überrollen in dem gelände-> fehlanzeige!


Alles in allem bin ich wenig überzeugt! Ausser man fährt viel geradeaus und bergauf und wenig technisch runter!

Um den "test" abzuschliessen fahr ich die tage dieselbe strecke nochmal mit meinem 26er ab....ich bin gespannt!


----------



## stuk (5. August 2013)

hey trailterror,
ich war ja nach einer Probefahrt mit dem R8 so stark überzeugt das mein AM sofort weg mußte. (und bin es immer noch....immer mehr)
Hatte jetzt aber auch mal ein anderes 29er als mein Remedy zum fahren. Und zwar ein Trek Fuel EX, und das hat mich nicht überzeugt und hätte auch meine "Vorurteile" (Träge, unhandlich, kein Spaß) bestätigt.
Das SJ kannst du auch schlecht mit einem AM/Enduro vergleichen....so wie ich das FuelEX, ist eben ne andere Bikeklasse.
Mit dem 26er SJ wäre der Spaß auch nicht größer geworden, oder?
Fahre doch mal ein Remedy29, oder ein S-Enduro 29 oder eben ein AC29 bzw. bald ein Ion15(29) zum Vergleich.


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2013)

Wollte ja auch das 29er enduro; war aber nicht vorhanden  das SJ sollte aber der All mountain/trailbike kategorie mit leichtem enduro potential gerecht werden, denk ich mal...

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass auch ein 26er SJ MIR auf der strecke mehr freude bereitet hätte als das getestete 29er SJ...

Du hast wahrscheinlich schon recht, dass es unter den 29ern unterschiedliche fahreindrücke gibt....

Wie gesagt, bin gespannt wie's mitm helius die tage auf demselben trail klappt.


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2013)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, das du keine objektive Meinung mehr zu Stande bringst.
Deine innere Wut gegen all die neuen Radkategorien lässt das nicht zu!

Stört aber nicht, jeder hat sein Recht auf Meinung.

Dein AM wird dich noch lange glücklich machen,
daher versuch doch gar nocht was anderes zu testen,
wenn du kein Neues willst.

Eine klare Meinung lässt dieses erzwungene Testen nicht zu.

Muss ja auch nicht, Kritiker sind oft wichtiger als Fanboys


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2013)

Es war weder ein erzwungenes testen (hatte eben grad die möglichkeit ohne grossen aufwand), noch seh ich nicht ein warum ich andere laufradgrössen nicht testen soll, wenngleich ich mit meinem rad zufrieden bin und nicht zwingend ein neues brauch 

Es war halt mein ehrliches gefühl auf dem trail (und ja ich war tatsächtlich nicht unglücklich drüber, geb ich gern zu).

Wie gesagt in manchen punkten war es ja nicht schlecht, geb ich auch gern zu, aber meilenweit von revolutionär entfernt. In den entscheidenden punkten für mich aber totaler reinfall!! Bis jetzt zumindest....finaler "test" steht ja noch aus 

Hab mich auch gefragt warum ich in den entscheidenden situationen nicht mal die besseren überrolleigenschaften gemerkt hab; ich denk mal weil das rad mich hat zögern lassen, weil es wegen unhandlichkeit/steilem LW kein vertrauen geweckt hat....

Ich will ja auch nicht von einem 29er auf alle schliessen, dennoch seh ichs für mich irgendwo als richtungsweisend weil spesch als mitvorreiter? doch diesbezüglich eigentlich ein gewisses know how mitbringen sollten


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> So heute mal ein 29er im richtigen gelände getestet. Ein SJ 29er in Large.
> 
> Fazit: alle "vorurteile" die man so gelesen hat trafen zu.
> 
> ...



Kommt halt sehr auf das Rad und die Strecke an. Ich bin mit meinem 29er jetzt alles gefahren, was ich mit dem 26 nicht machen konnte. Das heißt z.b. ein fieser Uphill oder eine große Stufe. Ich werde mir kein 26/27,5 mehr in den Keller stellen, außer ich ziehe nach Südtirol.


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2013)

Und gerade in Südtirol oder Finale fand ich mein 29" geil!
Verblockt bergauf (mit den richtigen Reifen) ging sehr geil, verblockt vollgas bergab ging sehr geil!

Jetzt is die Pike drin und ich war verblockt steil langsam bergab wegen Ihr nicht glücklich...

Aber das 29" hat bei mir bisher viel gebracht.
Am WE bin ich richtig testen über 4 Tage

Und wenn dann noch der 3C MaxxGrip Minion da is,
wird vielleicht wirklich alles gut!


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

Na wir sollten da noch bedenken, das die Körpergröße auch eine wichtige Rolle spielt.

Mir ist es einfach etwas zu groß!

Werde demnächst aber mal mit nen 650B ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2013)

Ab 1,85 geht es...


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

joa da fehlen mir 10cm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

So "test" teil 2:

Dieselbe strecke diesmal mitm helius am.

Umstieg auf 26-> kein problem, keine umgewöhnung nötig wie ab und zu berichtet.

Steile schotterpiste hoch: hier hatte ich angst mit dem helius nicht hochzukommen; ging viel besser als erwartet. Problemlos hochgekommen, wenngleich ich das gewicht etwas mehr nach vorn verlagern musste als beim SJ. Also minimal schlechter als mit dem 29er aber überraschender weise sehr gut hochgekommen.

Nach der pause oben runter. Auf den ersten metern gleich viel selbstbewusster und flowiger unterwegs. Die wendigkeit und handlichkeit->ein genuss. Dann an ner unbedeutenden stelle kurz hängengeblieben. Mmhh, nochmal hoch, bremsen etwas mehr geöffnet und weiter...

Schlüsselstelle nummer eins (mit dem 29er nach 5,6 fachen probiern nicht hingekriegt)
Mit dem helius beim ersten versuch haaresbreite gescheiter und auf dem letzten cm die treppenkurve nicht hin gekriegt... Nochmal hoch-> beim zweiten versuch durch und weiter....

2te schlüsselstelle: mit dem SJ fuss runter. Pause, noch mal anfahren.

Mit dem helius ohne fuss abstellen durch, wenngleich ich die optimallinie kurz verlassen musste, ganz leicht vom weg abkam->aber nicht panikiert, balance gehalten und vorderrad wieder in den trail gelupft...

Fazit:

Ich bin mir bewusst dass mein kleiner bericht/test null anspruch auf wissenschaftlichkeit besitzt; dennoch war er irgendwie bestätigend für mich.

29er war einfach unhandlich, besseres überrollverhalten für mich kaum, bis gar nicht spürbar. Wahscheinlich bin ich ängstlicher damit gegurkt, und mit dem 26er viel aktiver, flowiger und schneller gefahren da es sich für mich sicherer/handlicher anfühlte....


----------



## tommi101 (6. August 2013)

Das Du auf Deinem angetrauten AM sicherer durch anspruchvolles Terrain fährst, als wie mit einem Leihbike, noch dazu als 29er-Premiere....verwundert hier jetzt aber niemanden wirklich, oder?

Mein erster Ausritt auf einem 29er war auch keine "AHA"-Sensation....trotzdem bleib ich dabei, weil es sich für mich "richtig" anfühlt.....allein schon wegen der Proportionen.
Wenn ich mich jetzt auf mein "altes" 2011er AM setze, welches ich knapp 2 Jahre fuhr und nun mein Kumpel von mir übernommen hat, dann kommt mir das Bike auch nicht mehr so vertraut vor.
Was ich sagen will: Man gewöhnt sich doch sehr schnell an ein anderes Bike. Wenn es bei mir kein 29er sondern ein 650b geworden wäre, dann wäre eben DAS jetzt mein Bike. Die Vorteile des 29er liegen einzig und allein im individuellen Anspruch. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist übrigens, dass kein Bike einen durchschnittlichen Fahrer besser macht. Gerade erst wieder am Sonntag feststellen müssen, wie es ein anderer Kumpel auf seinem 10 Jahre alten RM Element 70 krachen lassen hat. Bergauf saustark und runter mit guter Technik und vor allem - ohne Angst! 
Frag den mal nach BCC Reifen oder Dämpfertuning.....der lacht sich kaputt. Ist ein büschn frustrierend mit ihm zu fahren, aber immerhin wartet er immer brav


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> . Die Vorteile des 29er liegen einzig und allein im individuellen Anspruch.



Das gilt für 26 Zoll gleichermaßen, scheint aber hier nicht ausreichend objektiv zu sein 



der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher, das du keine objektive Meinung mehr zu Stande bringst.
> Deine innere Wut gegen all die neuen Radkategorien lässt das nicht zu!
> 
> Stört aber nicht, jeder hat sein Recht auf Meinung.
> ...



Im Ernst: Kann die Eindrücke von trailterror schon nachvollziehen, decken sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Von daher selber testen und entscheiden und auf keinen Fall auf Marketinggeblubber hören und nur sehr bedingt auf Forenmeinungen 

Und die unterschwellige Tendenz zum Schönreden der eigenen Entscheidung ist halt menschlich


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2013)

Ich les da trotzdem einen Test eines Marathon/AN Bikes gegen ein Enduro.

Lyrik, 170 mm, gute Reifen...
Objektiv is anders, oder?

Ob sich ein 26" MA/AM Bike mit 130 mm und 69° LW wohl auch nicht so prickelnd auf dem Testtrail fährt?


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

@Tommy

Ich hab mich eigentlich sofort beim draufsitzen wohl gefühlt, auch anfangs beim fahren bis es eben den trail bergab ging...

Optisch würde mir ein 29er auch besser passen; ist für mich aber nicht entscheidend; das fahrgefühl ist doch wichtiger als die optik...

Dass man sich mit der zeit an ein rad gewöhnt und dass der fahrer oft der limitierende faktor ist, seh ich auch so.

 @Der gute

Das SJ ist kein marathonfully. Das ist das epic, denk ich mal...
Meins ist besser ausgestattet, das stimmt...ich sach na, ist nicht als wissenschaftlich zu verstehn...

Weniger FW und steilere LW sind doch ein ein folge der konstruktionsschwierigkeiten eines 29ers oder?

Man liest doch immer, dass man beim 29er eben weniger FW und nicht ganz so flache LW braucht..?


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2013)

Mein Stahlhardtail hat von Haus aus 68°,
Mein Helius AC 67,5° minus 1,5° durch WorksComponents.


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

Is doch wurscht!
 Genug Tests gabs ja auch schon zu dem Thema. Wie ja auch den Test mit dem Helius AC in allen drei Laufradgrößen.
Im endeffekt haben wir ehh alle ähnliche Meinungen. Jedem das seine.

Schade ist halt das einem Vorgegaukelt wird man hätte die Wahl und das neu immer besser ist.
Dem ist nicht so!
Ich muss und werde nie ein 29er besitzen, auf ein 650B könnte ich mich durchaus einlassen.


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Schade ist halt das einem Vorgegaukelt wird man hätte die Wahl und das neu immer besser ist.





Für x ists besser für y nicht!

Nichts nervt soviel wie die kastrierung der freien auswahlmöglichkeiten  und da fällt es mir zumindest halt schwierig nen anderen grund als geldgeilheit dahinter zu sehn


----------



## stuk (8. August 2013)

hallo "Ex-Kollegen"

so nach 5 intensiven Bikewochen mit meinem 29er (Kein Nicolai, aber egal???) möchte ich mal den für mich entscheidenen Unterschied zum 26er (Helius AM) in der gleichen Bikeklasse "AM/Enduro" (eine Klasse drunter mit 120 FW konnte ein 29er nicht mit meinem alten geliebten AM mithalten) beschreiben:

Das 29er gibt mir enorme Sicherheit, der Grip ist extrem, dadurch das man wirklich (durch die großen Räder) im Bike sitzt ist es auch sehr wendig. Ich fahre damit besser und selbstbewußter als je zuvor. Das Plus an Sicherheit und Gripp wird in höhere Geschwindigkeit und aktiveres kurven umgesetzt. 

Das AM hat mir Sicherheit durch Federweg vermittelt, aber trotzdem gab es immer die "Gefahr" mit dem Vorderrad an Wurzeln oder Felsen hängen zu bleiben oder nach einer hohen Stufe einfach steckenzubleiben, diese meine Grenzen wurden durch das 29er deutlich verschoben.
Klar, wer besser fahren kann, und es mit dem 26 mehr laufen läßt (da habe ich eben schiss) als ich, hat diese Probleme nicht so oft, könnte die Vorteile des 29er aber auch erfahren???

Nachteile gibt es bei meinem Rad gegenüber dem AM bisher nur beim Hochspringen, da muss ich mir eine etwas andere technik angewöhnen, runterhopsen funktionert genauso gut, durch die Geo sogar besser als beim AM.

Grundsätzlich soll jeder das fahren was für ihn richtig erscheint und jeder soll den anderen respektieren. Und nicht gesicherte Vorurteile sind (wie ich selbst zugeben muss, da ich die Riesenräder bis zur Testfahrt mit meinem nicht leiden konnte) blöd

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. August 2013)

So unterschiedlich können fahreindrücke sein, wobei wir aber auch 2 unterschiedliche 29er gefahren sind....

Was meinst du mit "im bike sitzen" ? Tiefer/zentraler?
Ich empfand das 29er SJ ja eher stelzig im vergleich zum helius...


----------



## stuk (8. August 2013)

ja tiefer, satter, mittig wenn man noch in die Hocke geht, ist die Oberkante Vorderreifen
gefühlt nicht mehr in Knie sondern in Bauch-Höhe......


----------



## Altiplano (31. August 2013)

Und nach der Eurobike frage ich mich: War's das jetzt etwa nach nur einem Jahr schon wieder mit dem Helius AC 29?


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2013)

Yep. das neue AC 29' heisst jetzt Ion 15


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2013)

hab da mal was zum Testen verbaut:


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2013)

Schön ist es nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

Ich muss leider zugeben das ich eine tiefe Abneigung gegen Syntace Parts hege, kann nicht genau sagen woher die kommt, aber bei sowas wird es auch nicht besser.


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2013)

Was soll ich sonst machen...


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

das hab ich nicht gemeint!
Nur gefallen mir die Teile einfach gar nicht, hab mich da ja auch mit befasst als ich meinen Rahmen bestellt hab. Nur optisch sagt mir die gesamte Palette einfach nicht zu,obwohl die Parts ja wirklich top sind.


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. September 2013)

Ja, die Vorbauten sehen wirklich sehr gewöhnlich aus. Nix von der Alufräse und so. Aber taucht.


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2013)

Naja, steifer und kürzer kann halt keiner!

Daher fahr ich eigentlich nur diese Vorbauten...


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

mit 140 an der Front doch am Besten:





Ende Oktober Wird die Pike auf 140 abgesenkt...


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2014)

Grüße aus Bern und Biel...
War ne Schlammschlacht 





Yeah!


----------



## reflux (5. August 2014)

Ich komme leider nicht zum Fahren und verkaufe deshalb mein AC 29er
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/429948-nicolai-nicolai-helius-ac-29-grosze-l-raw

Verkaufe meine Nicolai Helius AC 29".
Der Rahmen wurde im Mai 2013 geboren und ich habe ihn im August 2013 "gebraucht" erworben. Sprich, er hat nicht viel gesehen. Mit dem Aufbau war im im Januar 2014 fertig.
Abgesehen von der Kurbel wurden alle Teile neu erworben.
Hier die Teileliste:
Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AC 29 Größe L, Farbe RAW
Gabel: X-Fusion RL2 140mm
Dämpfer: X-Fusion O2 RCX 140mm
Steuersatz + Tretlager: Reset Racing
Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Tretlager wurden bei der Firma Reset Racing in Hannover eingebaut.
Lenker: Reverse Base silber 780mm
Vorbau: Syntace F109 60mm
Griffe: Odi
Bremse: Shimano XT mit 180mm Ice-Tech Scheiben vo+hi
Kurbel: XTR 970 mit 32 Narrow/Wide Kettenblatt Mirfe
Kette: XTR
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36 + 42 Ritzel von Mirfe, 15+17 Ritzel entfernt und durch 16er Ritzel ersetzt
Shifter: Shimano XT mit Matchmaker für Bremse
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow +
Laufräder: Ryde Trace Enduro Felgen, Silberne Bitex Naben, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und grüne Sapim Alu-Nippel, Schwalbe Extralight Schläuche und Nobby Nic 2,25 Reifen. Der LRS wurde im Mai von Felix Lightwolf aufgebaut und hat dementsprechen nicht viel gesehen.
Sattelklemme: Reset Racing
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite silber

Mit Klickpedalen wiegt das Rad 12,9Kg. Bei Interesse kann ich ein 2fach Sram X0 umwerfen und Sram X0 2fach Trigger dazu anbieten.

Seit Januar ist das Rad 700Km gefahren worden und das nur auf XC Niveau, da ich für alles andere ein 26" Enduro habe. Der neue Laufradsatz wurde 250Km gefahren.
Fotos folgen. Versand/Abholung. Gegen Aufpreis kann ich auch bis zu einer gewissen Entfernung liefern.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. August 2014)

Bald kommt wieder ein N zu mir!!!! 

Lt. N ein 2013 Geo!


----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2014)

Ja dann willkommen zurück.
Is das Trigger nix ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. August 2014)

Trigger ist Super, aber ist mir einen Tick zu groß... Dann mit Franzi gemailt und bestellt!
War ein Stock-Outlet-Angebot!


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2014)

Die vordere Federbeinaufnahme und die Wippe sind vom Helius AM...wird wohl ein 2013er Proto gewesen sein...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2014)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht!  wird trotzdem fahren... Toureneinsatz und 140mm Gabel passt, oder?


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2014)

Wenn die Geo der des 2013er ACs entspricht, sind 140 vorne perfekt.

Ich fahr 150 und es is grenzwertig hoch...

Welche Größe is das?


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2014)

Ist ein M!


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2014)

Dann kann ich Dir leider nicht den Monarch Plus 216 aus meinem Rahmen anbieten...
Ich fahr Enduro und hab nen CCDB Coil drin


----------



## reflux (14. August 2014)

Ich kann nen X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil anbieten


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2014)

Brauche 200mm und N liefert einen Dämpfer mit!


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2014)

So Rahmen ist gekommen. Geodaten sind aber ein 2011/2012 Modell. 
Kann ich dort trotzdem die 140 Gabel fahren ? Katalog sagt ja/ Techsheet max.530 Einbaulänge...





Was kommt da für ein Umwerfer dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (15. August 2014)

Ein von N modifizierter X9 direct mount umwerfer


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2014)

Du brauchst einen Low Direct Mount.

Ich glaub den musst du bei N direkt bestellen da die ne spezielle Aufnahme haben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2014)

Kann ich nicht einen normalen Sram Direct bestellen und selber feilen? Was sagt Ihr wg der Gabel?


----------



## trailterror (15. August 2014)

Muss glaub ich abgeflext werden...


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2014)

Mess mal von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte, wenn das 43mm sind dann kannst du auch nen normalen DM S1 kaufen und daran den bogen zwischen den Löchern etwas ausfeilen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2014)

Sind 43mm. 
Bleibt noch das Gabelthema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2014)

Was sind 530 bei 29er? 120-130mm?
Was sagt Nicolai?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2014)

Nicolai hab ich noch nicht gefragt. Techsheet sagt die 530mm. Müssten 130mm FW sein. 
Oder?


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2014)

grad mal den Tech sheet gecheckt dort steht 530mm und 120mm.
Hmm frag lieber Nicolai, ansonsten halt 120mm.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2014)

Wo finde ich die Einbaulängen von RS ?


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich?

Wenn du ein echtes Trailbike wolltest, aber das 2012er AC 29 bekommen hast, passt da was nicht...!

Ich hoffe, es war ein echtes Schnäppchen, das CC29


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einen Tourenbike gewesen. Daher ist es ok. War auch ein gutes Angebot. 
Werde die Gabel jetzt umbestellen auf 120mm.


----------



## trailterror (16. August 2014)

Wusstest du nicht welches jahrgangsbike dir angeboten wurde?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2014)

Lt. Techsheet sollte es 2013 sein, aber ich hatte schon 2012 getippt. Stört mich auch nicht weiter. Gibt es für Conehead einen Steuersatz zur Reduzierung vom Lenkwinkel?


----------



## trailterror (16. August 2014)

Glaub ja


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2014)

Das wäre noch eine Option. Hab jetzt eine Reba 120mm bestellt. Lt. Test soll das Bike sehr agil sein und gute Klettereigenschaften haben. Passt also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knollensteppe (17. August 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Lt. Techsheet sollte es 2013 sein, aber ich hatte schon 2012 getippt. Stört mich auch nicht weiter. Gibt es für Conehead einen Steuersatz zur Reduzierung vom Lenkwinkel?



Bis 1,0 Grad von Works Components:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...ed-steerer-tube-headset-eg-yeti-asr-191-p.asp

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. August 2014)

Bestätigung von N ist da. Ist keine 2013 Geo. Damit bin ich hier raus.  
Der Aufbau passt ja nicht ins 2013 Konzept...


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2014)

Für mein AC 29" 2013:

DB Inline CS
DB Air CS

Oder den DB Coil belassen?


----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2014)

aktueller Stand der Technik...


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2015)

so, es gab ein Update...bzw eine Schlankheitskur:









Gewichts-Downgrade vom CCDB Coil... 

PS: weiss einer, was die Nummer auf meiner Wippe zu sagen hat?


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2015)

Eigentlich sind ja nur Zahlen auf den Druckstreben und Innenlager-Gehäuse.
Ich denke die zahl sagt das die Teile zusammen gehören und für welchen Rahmentyp sie bestimmt sind.
Da diese ULH's ja am 26er und 29er verbaut wurden.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2015)

aktueller Rückbaustand:





hab ja was neues zum Spielen...
irgendwie (und das zu Recht) will ich das Helius grad d/noch nicht verkaufen..


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2016)

Jetzt is es doch verkauft.

In UK wird es jetzt wenigstens gefahren...


----------

